# **Official** 2016 Live/Semi Live Iowa hunt



## QDMAMAN

outdoor_m_i_k_e said:


> Massive cold front coming Wednesday. . Tuesday highs 76, and Wed high 50. Wed night down to 30, and Thurs high of 55, then Friday back up to 70. As much as I want to push in to some of my top stand locations, I think Im going to avoid it, and take this cold front to try to knock down a doe or 2. Lots of pictures of does, so Im confident I can make something happen either Wed or Thursday. .


Hunt your best! This is a cherry cold front to take advantage of!


----------



## outdoor_m_i_k_e

QDMAMAN said:


> Hunt your best! This is a cherry cold front to take advantage of!


As tempting as it is to move in there, especially with this cold front. . . Long range has a bigger cold front hitting us right before Halloween, and lasting about 4 days. Freezing temps every night. I will for sure be in the thick of it when that time comes. I still want to get some does down first. I have a ton of time to hunt, so I dont want to push in too aggressive just yet, even though conditions are right to do it.


----------



## outdoor_m_i_k_e

Just left the truck. Walking in on a piece of timber 3 miles from my house. Going to hang a cam, and check it out a bit. Corn is still standing around this, but the farmers have been working this way the last 2 days, so hopefully it will be down soon


----------



## outdoor_m_i_k_e

Found a spot with a ton of big trees rubbed up!


----------



## outdoor_m_i_k_e

Just jumped a really nice buck


----------



## outdoor_m_i_k_e

I have to say, Don's homebrews blend in great! Perfect for public land!


----------



## outdoor_m_i_k_e

Well, not sure what was wrong with this website earlier, but could not get on here on my phone or computer. Anyways, That piece I was on scouting looked really good. Lots of deer activity. It IS public, so I tried to get in as far as I could, through some thick nasty stuff to a corner where it looked promising. . Saw an area with a lot of rubs, and then found a ladder stand right in that corner. Figures. Jumped a really nice buck. . By really nice, I would have not hesitated to release an arrow at him. A solid 160's buck. 

ventured away from that area though, as I dont want to be hunting on top of someone else, and found another spot that should fit the bill for what Im looking for. . .Does. . Several well used trails coming into a funnel that brings the deer out into some CRP grass, and eventually a corn field. I dont know how it will be with the corn still standing, but should be good once it comes down. Tons of fresh tracks all over in there. Camera is up, and I will see what it looks like once the corn comes down. 

Headed back to my main farm tomorrow morning to hopefully tag a doe. Ill be up in the big timber, and have pictures of does in front of my stand on a daily basis. Check back tomorrow!


----------



## outdoor_m_i_k_e

Wow! Well, while the website was down the last couple days, unfortunately, I wasnt able to update the live aspects of my hunt, but I was able to put my tag on a big one on Wednesday! Here's how it went. Wed morning, I got into the timber before daylight and got settled. The wind was supposed to be blowing NNW 12-16 all morning. It started swirling around a little but, and maybe blowing 3-6. I wasnt being too positive about it, but figured I would see what happened. Right at 7am(legal shooting light), I look down to see a herd of deer coming towards me. Must have been at least 6 does in the group. They worked their way to 12 yards, and kind of milled around. I ended up drawing my bow 3 different times, but it was just not light enough to see my pins. I wasnt going to chance it, especially this early in the season. By the time it got light enough, they were out of range, and gone into the timber. It was supposed to rain around 8 for less than an hour. Just a quick shower. . . Yeah right. It started at 730, and fully downpoured. When I left the tree at 10, it was still pouring. 

I went home, dried my clothes out, and regrouped. Went back and sat in the first stand I sat in this year. On the edge of the big timber, overlooking a small clearing. The NNW wind is perfect for this set. About 530, I see 4 deer about 75 yards off. They were slowly feeding towards me. It took an hour for them to get to me, and finally, the big one stepped out from behind my tree at 20 yards. I knew the deer was a little edgy, especially with the gusty wind. I aimed low. . very low. Right at the brisket line. Released the arrow, and to my horror, saw the deer tuck and roll like I have never seen before. As it was running away, I could see guts hanging out of the entrance hole. 
I gave it a few, and climbed down. quietly got to my arrow to check it out. At that time, I heard the deer thrashing around in a small piece of timber(maybe 100ydx100yd), so I backed out completely. I had no intentions of recovering this deer that night. 

I replayed that hot over and over in my head throughout the night. I had an idea that I was still good on the shot. Thursday morning confirmed my thoughts. I went in about 830, and the deer was laying right where I heard it thrashing around the evening before. Only went 40 yards. Upon gutting it, My suspicions were confirmed. That deer dropped and turned so fast, that my arrow hit way back, perfect height, and ended up quartering through the guts, liver, and lung. Essentially making a quick kill, but it just seemed wrong at the time, since I hit so far back.
I was happy to take advantage of this cold front to be able to fill a tag. My first tag as an Iowa resident, and my first tag on my own lease. Im looking forward to this thing called the Rut, and seeing what I can do as well on this public land once the corn comes down. 

Oh, here are a couple pictures of the Big Doe that I shot


----------



## outdoor_m_i_k_e




----------



## WMU05

Good work. Beautiful country.


----------



## outdoor_m_i_k_e

Just went out and pulled my camera that I had on pubic land a few miles away. They just started taking the corn off next to the property this morning. all of the pictures I had of deer were in the morning there. Literally zero in the evening. Here are 3 of the bucks I got on camera. All are young, and will get a pass from me. one of the 10 pt's was in front of the camera 1/2 hr before I pulled the camera.(I pulled it at noon on the dot). There is also a fresh scrape about 20 yards from where I am planning on hunting. Unless something big shows up, Im just planning to try and take a doe. Anyways, here are a few of the many bucks I got on camera there.



.


.


----------



## [email protected]

Next few days look pretty warm here, hopefully be wed we start to cool down again.


----------



## outdoor_m_i_k_e

[email protected] said:


> Next few days look pretty warm here, hopefully be wed we start to cool down again.


Not ideal temps at all. Sun-Wed supposed to be in the 80's. Another cold front next weekend, and then we are just getting closer to rut time. Long range forecast is showing perfect weather for the first week of Nov. High of 50. Cold nights. . . Hold that holds true., its a long ways away from now.


----------



## outdoor_m_i_k_e

Definitely going to be a few days before I get back out. . Supposed to drop down to a whopping low of 61 tonight. 80's for the next few days. Rainy and humid as hell today. Not ideal deer hunting weather. Got that doe ground up and put in the freezer today. Not much better than Fresh venison in October!


----------



## outdoor_m_i_k_e

Heres the 10 day forecast. Not ideal, but a heck of a cold front coming mid week. Should be some deer on their feet. . . I forsee at least 1 tag getting filled. Hopefully multiple.


----------



## outdoor_m_i_k_e

Heard about a 400 acre farm a couple days ago that the landowner was willing to lease. He has never leased it before, and only he has hunted it. Went and looked at it this morning. Looked like it could have potential, but unfortunately, he was asking a bit more than what it was worth, and didnt want to budge on price. Not a big deal, but could have been a nice, close to home chunk of private land. I guess Its football time for the rest of the day, waiting on non-80 degree weather.


----------



## outdoor_m_i_k_e

Its a beautiful July day in the woods!.....oh, its not july?! It sure feels like it. Scouting out a different piece of public. This one just opened to hunying Oct 15. No sign of humans, but have seen 2 deer so far. Hung a camera, going to get in here and hunt in the next day or 2. Nice piece of timber


----------



## outdoor_m_i_k_e




----------



## outdoor_m_i_k_e

Well, put on about 6 miles today on 3 different pieces of public land. Saw quite a few deer, and a lot of sign. . . One piece just looks amazing, but the problem is, its 1.5 miles to get to from the truck. . . I would not be going in there for a doe, thats for sure. 
2x on 2 different properties, I was walking, and got a strong smell of deer urine. Both spots, I jumped a deer within 50 yards. One was a buck for sure, and the other one, all I saw was the North end of a South facing deer, so not so sure. 

Its hot out, and corn and beans are coming off like crazy around here. With cooler temps moving in, I can only imagine things are going to start heating up. No pun intended.


----------



## outdoor_m_i_k_e

Well, checking my options out on google earth right now. Going to sit this afternoon/evening. Im looking at a NE wind today, and N in the morning. Going to likely do a hang and hunt on one of the public pieces, just dont know which one yet. Its warm again today, supposed to be mid 70's, which is still better than yesterday. Tonight a drop to 38, and a high of 59 tomorrow. The forecast has changed a little bit, and we are only supposed to get one day in the 50's, and then its supposed to jump back up to 70's by the weekend. 
Im still going to plan on doing some hang and hunts, and might try to get up to the farm one evening, check some cameras, and sit out there just to see what's been going on in my absence. 

Will update from the field later today!


----------



## walleyerick

Enjoy your reports Mike. Good luck!!


----------



## outdoor_m_i_k_e

Just picked up 2 more doe tags. Should be good on tag purchases for the year. Going to shower, and go do a hang and hunt on the spot I scoped out this morning. Will update in a bit from the field.


----------



## [email protected]

outdoor_m_i_k_e said:


> Just picked up 2 more doe tags. Should be good on tag purchases for the year. Going to shower, and go do a hang and hunt on the spot I scoped out this morning. Will update in a bit from the field.


Have you been seeing any good bucks moving or on cam? Hoping this cold front gets something moving tonight or in the am.


----------



## outdoor_m_i_k_e

[email protected] said:


> Have you been seeing any good bucks moving or on cam? Hoping this cold front gets something moving tonight or in the am.


Havent been to my farm to check cam in quite a while. . Been getting some bucks on cam on public land though. Nothing older than 4.5 though. Im expecting that there will be more and more deer on their feet with these temps, and the fact we are getting closer to the rut. A few good bucks have gone down around the area, and Im seeing more and more fresh rubs, and scrapes being started.

Update: I just went out to that piece of public I wanted to hunt. It looks really good from a distance, and really good on aerials. . . Problem is, its THICK. The undergrowth is so grown up(8-10ft), and not a tree in there would give me viewing more than about 5 yards. 

I ran over the the 63 acre timber piece, not far away, and the large corn field to the North and West is still standing. . The corn is off in the fields to the South, so I was hoping the other would be as well. Not yet. . 

I was thinking about it, looking at the forecast, and made an executive decision. . . I'm not going to hunt tonight. Wind is NW tonight, and after midnight, it is turning to W. This sets up perfect for one of my best stands on my farm. That's right, Im going to go in deep tomorrow morning, and see if my streak can continue, and if I can put a buck on the ground. Its supposed to freeze tonight, and be nice and cool all day tomorrow, and I just cant wait it out, and miss another cold front on my farm. Especially since Im getting bucks showing up on daylight on public land. 

Going to get some things done around the house today, get an early night sleep, as that 330am alarm comes awfully quick.


----------



## Hunting18

outdoor_m_i_k_e said:


> Havent been to my farm to check cam in quite a while. . Been getting some bucks on cam on public land though. Nothing older than 4.5 though. Im expecting that there will be more and more deer on their feet with these temps, and the fact we are getting closer to the rut. A few good bucks have gone down around the area, and Im seeing more and more fresh rubs, and scrapes being started.
> 
> Update: I just went out to that piece of public I wanted to hunt. It looks really good from a distance, and really good on aerials. . . Problem is, its THICK. The undergrowth is so grown up(8-10ft), and not a tree in there would give me viewing more than about 5 yards.
> 
> I ran over the the 63 acre timber piece, not far away, and the large corn field to the North and West is still standing. . The corn is off in the fields to the South, so I was hoping the other would be as well. Not yet. .
> 
> I was thinking about it, looking at the forecast, and made an executive decision. . . I'm not going to hunt tonight. Wind is NW tonight, and after midnight, it is turning to W. This sets up perfect for one of my best stands on my farm. That's right, Im going to go in deep tomorrow morning, and see if my streak can continue, and if I can put a buck on the ground. Its supposed to freeze tonight, and be nice and cool all day tomorrow, and I just cant wait it out, and miss another cold front on my farm. Especially since Im getting bucks showing up on daylight on public land.
> 
> Going to get some things done around the house today, get an early night sleep, as that 330am alarm comes awfully quick.


Sounds like a great plan! Keep us posted as always...


----------



## SPITFIRE

Sounds like a plan...good luck Mike.


----------



## outdoor_m_i_k_e

SPITFIRE said:


> Sounds like a plan...good luck Mike.


Thanks!

Well, getting the last bit of coffee down, and heading out the door shortly. A little later start than I wanted already, but Should still have plenty of time to get back in there. Update you from the stand.

Edit: Temp says 35 out, so didn't quite freeze, but will still be a nice brisk walk in to the stand.

Edit(again): I lied, temp is 31. I looked at the wrong city. . . Shouldnt type anything before coffee cup is empty.


----------



## outdoor_m_i_k_e

3 does since shooting light. Rough morning today. Explain later. Not real highhopes the way the dayis going though


----------



## outdoor_m_i_k_e

A buck following a doe. Headed my way


----------



## outdoor_m_i_k_e

I could use some wind right now...its completelt dead still. Those deer must have caught my scent drifting around in this bottom. I dont think the buck was a shooter, but they didnt get close enough for me to get a great look.


----------



## outdoor_m_i_k_e

4 more does. Still no wind. They didnt bust me though. 

Let the deer parade continue


----------



## outdoor_m_i_k_e

A giant coming towards me....



Raccoon that is.


----------



## outdoor_m_i_k_e

The view this morning


----------



## outdoor_m_i_k_e

Aerial where I am. This is one of my best spots on this farm as far as mature buck pictures.


----------



## outdoor_m_i_k_e

2 more does


----------



## outdoor_m_i_k_e

Doe


----------



## outdoor_m_i_k_e

Make that 2


----------



## outdoor_m_i_k_e

16 yards


----------



## dlawrence1

You got some really good color change going on. Beautiful. Looking at that overhead and seeing the funnel, looks deadly and as if they have no choice but to walk right in front of you. Which hunting app do you use?


----------



## outdoor_m_i_k_e

Aaaand 2 more does


----------



## outdoor_m_i_k_e

Have a bunch of pictures of this guy the last week. This picture was last night. Young deer, possibly 2.5, and he will be getting a pass, but interested in seeing if he comes through again tonight. If so, this will be like 6 days in a row of pictures. Want to see what he is up to if he does come through, as I have a couple other pictures with him and does in them.


----------



## outdoor_m_i_k_e

dlawrence1 said:


> And this is all public land you're hunting on? I am getting very interested if there's really that much great public land to hunt!


No! This is private land. I have been hunting public the last few days to take pressure off of this farm. I have a long term lease worked out on this property. I have sole rights on the land.

I started these Live/Semi-live threads back in 2013. Here are some links. Theres enough reading to keep you busy for a while!

2013: http://www.michigan-sportsman.com/forum/threads/my-2013-live-semi-live-kansas-hunt.485732/

2014:http://www.michigan-sportsman.com/forum/threads/2014-live-semi-live-kansas-bow-hunt.520122/

2015:http://www.michigan-sportsman.com/f...unt-thread-2015-will-not-be-happening.546720/

2016(Before the official one): http://www.michigan-sportsman.com/forum/threads/2016-live-semi-live-iowa-hunt-thread.565752/


----------



## dlawrence1

He's a decent basket rack. Depending on where I am hunting he could hit the dirt or easily get a pass at my FIL's


----------



## outdoor_m_i_k_e

dlawrence1 said:


> He's a decent basket rack. Depending on where I am hunting he could hit the dirt or easily get a pass at my FIL's


Agreed. I wouldnt even pick up my bow for him.He is a great 2.5 year old though. I get particularly interested in young, but great deer like this. There are a few from last year that I am looking forward to seeing what they grew thisyear. Id love to see this deer in 3 more years, and hopefully I do.


----------



## outdoor_m_i_k_e

Well, hooefully a few negatives will turn positive this afternoon like they did this morning. Im in the stand now. I must have ran over a nail with my quad this morning.had a flat tire. Luckily I had a can of inflate/fix a flat. Got to my parking spot, and there were some escapee cattle in here, and from a couple hundred yards away, they saw me and started like they were going to follow me...so i busted butt to get out of sight, and get in the timber. Now im sweaty. Glad there is a good stiff wind, and its in my favor. Spooked a doe right by my stand, climbed up and proceeded to drop my quiver.....wellll im finally ready to hunt. Just need to cool down a bit more and get dressed.

.
Here goes nothin.


----------



## outdoor_m_i_k_e

False deer just came running by, got the heart going....or as they are better known as......$&%**$$ squirrels


----------



## outdoor_m_i_k_e

Deer


----------



## outdoor_m_i_k_e

2 now


----------



## outdoor_m_i_k_e

Make that 3


----------



## outdoor_m_i_k_e




----------



## outdoor_m_i_k_e

Scent control lol


----------



## outdoor_m_i_k_e

Heavy 10 pt coming my way


----------



## outdoor_m_i_k_e

Not as heavy as i thought. Nice buck though. Hes eating grass at 20 yards


----------



## outdoor_m_i_k_e

Let him walk by at 10 yards. Nice 3.5 y.o


----------



## outdoor_m_i_k_e

2 more years buddy....2 more years..


----------



## dlawrence1

What amazes me is how much better the Iowa class of buck is and how much more common it is to let those guys walk.


----------



## outdoor_m_i_k_e

Deer


----------



## obeRON

And...


----------



## outdoor_m_i_k_e

Ahhh Well, just got home. I cant complain about the way today went whatsoever. There were some hiccups, but they were more than made up for buy the amount of deer I saw.

Before I went in for the evening, I told myself that I wasnt going to shoot a doe past 530. Of course, I was patiently watching my phone at 5:29, hoping it would stop. It figures, at 5:45, I see a deer. . Then another. . Then another. . . There ended up being 6 does in that group. They all came in and decided to screw around within 20 yards of me, on all sides. As you saw, 2 were at the base of my tree. They hung around for a while, even after that buck showed up. He came from the same direction they did, and was just browsing/wandering. No interest in them at all. I have no pictures of that buck this year(I know I do after tonight), but I think I remember a very similar buck from last year. When I first saw him through the trees, The way he was standing, he looked short tined and really heavy. Turned out to be just an average 3.5 yr old 10 pt. A nice looking deer, Hope he is around for 2 more years! They fed off, and he ended up staying around me in that 20 yard area for probably 10 solid minutes(maybe more, I was just watching him and not paying attention to time). He had not a worry in the world, but spent a lot of time looking around. Right at darkness(in the timber anyways), I heard more footsteps coming my way, and that buck started getting nervous. . I was hoping it was a larger, older buck, and it was a buck. . . . a button buck. . . Waited these 2 out so I could get down and sneak out of there.

Im going to check the wind/weather for tomorrow, and decide what Im going to do, but last I knew, it was supposed to be 70's tomorrow, so I dont forsee myself driving all the way back up to the farm. I got enough information today, Im really looking forward to being out there on that property every day during the rut.


----------



## SPITFIRE

Well Mike why do I need to hunt...? got plenty of action and thrills just living through yours lol. Great stuff and you do an exceptional job of post and pics. That first morning in the bottoms was crazy and I had a hunt like that before in KY hunting bottoms, love when that happens great memories. Getting ready to head out myself rite now, good luck and keep doing what you do.


----------



## johnhunter247

dlawrence1 said:


> What amazes me is how much better the Iowa class of buck is and how much more common it is to let those guys walk.


I honestly don't think any other place in the U.S. compares to Iowa. The age structure in the deer herd as well as the quality and hunter mentality are second to none.


----------



## johnhunter247

Any chasing yet out your way Mike? Lots of ground scrapes everywhere here in Van Buren county but no pre rutting activity yet. I am thinking any day now. Last year it started here about 4 days before Halloween.


----------



## outdoor_m_i_k_e

SPITFIRE said:


> Well Mike why do I need to hunt...? got plenty of action and thrills just living through yours lol. Great stuff and you do an exceptional job of post and pics. That first morning in the bottoms was crazy and I had a hunt like that before in KY hunting bottoms, love when that happens great memories. Getting ready to head out myself rite now, good luck and keep doing what you do.


haha thanks! Hopefully I get more mornings like that one. Even if they are 1/4 of what that was, I will be happy. Good luck out there!


----------



## outdoor_m_i_k_e

johnhunter247 said:


> Any chasing yet out your way Mike? Lots of ground scrapes everywhere here in Van Buren county but no pre rutting activity yet. I am thinking any day now. Last year it started here about 4 days before Halloween.


I havent seen any chasing. I saw that 1 buck that was following a doe in the a.m, but he was just tagging along. That 10 pt last night wasnt showing any interest in any of the does he was with, and none of the small bucks I saw were doing any seeking/chasing. I do have several pictures of a young 10 pt that has broken almost his whole left side already(pic below is him and a small buck). He is a young deer though. Halloween day last year it completely busted wide open on my cameras here. Im hoping the same thing happens this year. I wouldn't mind a couple days earlier.


----------



## outdoor_m_i_k_e

Well, I know I cant bank on it, since it's still a ways out, but the long range is still showing a nice long cold front around Halloween for 4-6 days. Some mixed winds, but a fair amount of W, WNW, WSW in there as of now. Cant really be any more perfect for the couple stands I have in that bottom. Hope it holds true, if so, there are going to be some serious all day sits going on.


----------



## Hunting18

Here's a little slice of Michigan for you. Upper 50's and windy today.


----------



## outdoor_m_i_k_e

Hunting18 said:


> Here's a little slice of Michigan for you. Upper 50's and windy today.


Nice! Good luck out there! Id rather have that. . Its low 70's and barely a breeze today. The little bit of breeze there is, is coming from the South.


----------



## Walleyze247

This has been a great read thanks for sharing. I will admit, I would have to throw a few arrows at all those bucks that need just 2 more years. I would need time to adjust to the Iowa mentality. Enjoy, shoot straight.


----------



## outdoor_m_i_k_e

Walleyze247 said:


> This has been a great read thanks for sharing. I will admit, I would have to throw a few arrows at all those bucks that need just 2 more years. I would need time to adjust to the Iowa mentality. Enjoy, shoot straight.


Thanks! It took a few years of hunting in KS/MO/IA to get used to passing deer like that. Sometimes I still think about how crazy it is, but It is a whole heck of a lot of fun. 

Glad to hear that you enjoyed the reading. Keep checking back, it will only get more exciting as the season continues.


----------



## outdoor_m_i_k_e

No hunting today. Football Sunday!


----------



## outdoor_m_i_k_e

Well, that last public land spot that I shot that doe on Wed.... I may go re-hang my stand and hunt it again tomorrow eve...i still have a camera there anyways, and its close to home. Caught up on butchering, and have doe tags burning a hole in my pocket!


----------



## dlawrence1

Getting back out this morning?


----------



## bigbucks160

He better after taking yesterday off!!! JK Mike, thanks for this thread I have enjoyed following it.


----------



## outdoor_m_i_k_e

dlawrence1 said:


> Getting back out this morning?





bigbucks160 said:


> He better after taking yesterday off!!! JK Mike, thanks for this thread I have enjoyed following it.


haha Didnt go out this morning. I had to go deliver that venison. just about to pull up the weather and check wind, see where I will go tonight!


----------



## Jet08

outdoor_m_i_k_e said:


> 2 more years buddy....2 more years..


What does this deer score Mike? I always enjoy hearing from the more experienced guys in a field judging situation.


----------



## outdoor_m_i_k_e

Well, tonight is a bust. Started installing a winch on my quad, and it took longer than planned. Install is done, but heres the condition of the quad. Still have to reassemble everything.


----------



## outdoor_m_i_k_e

Jet08 said:


> What does this deer score Mike? I always enjoy hearing from the more experienced guys in a field judging situation.


I would put him low/mid 130's. His short tines are what kills his score. He is fairly heavy, for what he is anyways. As I said, I would guess he's just 3.5.


Have some more things to take care of in the a.m., so Im definitely going to get everything done so I can do a hang/hunt tomorrow afternoon. Today flew by.


----------



## outdoor_m_i_k_e

Forecast is a changin. . . and not for good either. . . Still looks like a couple day cold front right at the end of the month, but they are showing a lot of E, NE, and SE winds. . . .Not ideal for really any of my best stands, so If that holds up(its changed twice now, so who knows), I will be going in to hang another stand somewhere for E winds.


----------



## dlawrence1

Man you got about as many stands as my father in law


----------



## outdoor_m_i_k_e

dlawrence1 said:


> Man you got about as many stands as my father in law


Still have a pile of them in the basement as well. Usually save some extras, in case I need to go hang one in a spot I see deer moving through during season. . That way I dont have to worry about taking one down to move it. I can just run in, hang one, and get out of there. I dont think there is such thing as too many stands. . . or cameras. . . although I have a pile of cameras sitting here not getting used right now as well. lol


----------



## outdoor_m_i_k_e

Will update tomorrow, as things happen in real time, but we are supposed to have thunderstorms moving in tomorrow afternoon. If that happens, I am still going to go out, but I will not likely hunt. I am still planning on going back out there to pull my camera card(the public land piece where I shot the last doe), and I will re-hang my stand in the same tree. Then will go back early Wed morning for a morning hunt. There were a lot of deer moving through there the morning after I shot that doe, when I pulled the camera card, so either way I will get out there. If it does rain/storm, its just a positive, to wash away my scent. The tree is already trimmed, so it shouldnt take long to hang.


----------



## outdoor_m_i_k_e

Weather update: Its showing now that these thunderstorms will likely hold off until after dark. Looks like Ill be hunting after all this afternoon. Supposed to rain/storm through the night, and stop before daybreak. Ill be back out tomorrow morning as well.


----------



## dlawrence1

Good luck!


----------



## outdoor_m_i_k_e

I think I forgot to post this, but after the last public land doe, I went and picked up this little treat. Im never using a jet sled on dry grass again. Hope I can test it out this evening


----------



## outdoor_m_i_k_e

Just about to head out the door to hang that stand, change, and hunt for the evening. Winds are not ideal either today, or tomorrow morning, but Luckily I am doe hunting. Winds are just on the verge of being questionable, but I should be fine. Blowing ESE tonight, then SW in the morning. . Luckily deer come from the east in the evening here, and the West in the morning. If it was opposite, I wouldnt be able to hunt this spot. Will update from the field!


----------



## dlawrence1

I bought one of those last year for hunting public land. There was no way in hell I was dragging a deer a mile myself up and down hills. I got enough of a workout with the deer on the cart alone!


----------



## outdoor_m_i_k_e

Stand is up, card pulled, just went through the pictures. There were does moving through from the east 1/2 hr before dark the last 2 nights. Also, I dont know what it is with 3.5 yr old 10 pts this year, but I think they are following me around....yet another spot one is moving through. Hes probably low 140's. Will get a pass. Will poat pictures of him tonight after I get home. Dont have them on my phone.
Its on! Hope these does show up like they have the last couple nights!


----------



## outdoor_m_i_k_e

The combine is workin hard to the west. Hopefully that entices the deer a little more to move. Should have brought sunscreen today...its waaarm


----------



## outdoor_m_i_k_e

I have like 1 bar of 3g, so a couple posts arent posting....will try this again...

Checked the wind for tomorrow, and Im planning on coming back here in the a.m. then ill pull this stand down, and head to the farm. Supposed to have a NW tomorrow afternoon, so Im going to go back in that boytom that I hunted the other moening, and hopefully lay eyes on a mature buck!


----------



## outdoor_m_i_k_e

Deer


----------



## outdoor_m_i_k_e

False alarm, its a 1.5 year old buck


----------



## outdoor_m_i_k_e

He came up out of that bottom East of me. Hes trying to make a rub 30 yards in front of me.


----------



## outdoor_m_i_k_e

Buck chasimg a doe. Down in that bottom. Dont think it was a big buck, but they were 100 yards away


----------



## dlawrence1

Seems like a slow night for you.


----------



## outdoor_m_i_k_e

Just came to full draw on mega-doe, and couldnt see my pins...she lives another day


----------



## outdoor_m_i_k_e

Iowa traffic jam


----------



## bigbucks160

That's the only traffic jam I can handle, I hate the city!!!

Good luck and thanks for the updates.


----------



## outdoor_m_i_k_e

bigbucks160 said:


> That's the only traffic jam I can handle, I hate the city!!!
> 
> Good luck and thanks for the updates.


Me too! I dont mind that one bit!


Well, Its easy to tell that storms are coming in tonight. Windy as all get out, and just feels like rain. That Combine was pulling in to the field that I expect deer to be in. . West of my stand. Hopefully him cutting it tonight, the deer move out there after these storms go through, so they will be out there in the morning. I will be back out in the same spot tomorrow a.m early. Mega-Doe got lucky tonight. Finger was on the trigger, she was under 20 yards, but just too dark to see. No point in taking a chance, especially with storms on the way, and warm weather tonight(50's). She was a huge doe for sure.


----------



## outdoor_m_i_k_e

Here is that 3.5 year old 10 pt I was talking about. Have a bunch of pictures of him at all hours of the day and night. He will get a pass for sure. Hopefully he makes it through the season, and maybe he has a father hanging around somewhere!


----------



## dlawrence1

He's a fatty. Good looking buck.


----------



## outdoor_m_i_k_e

Headin out the door! This property is only a few minutes away, so will be on stand soon.


----------



## [email protected]

outdoor_m_i_k_e said:


> Headin out the door! This property is only a few minutes away, so will be on stand soon.


Hope you stay dry it's coming down hard here with thunder and lightning


----------



## outdoor_m_i_k_e

[email protected] said:


> Hope you stay dry it's coming down hard here with thunder and lightning


Thanks. Its dry here now. Stormed all night and just stopped about 30 mins ago. You must be getting what we jist got. 

Not all that excited about this mornings sit. Its 64 degrees, muggy and windy. Didnt see a deer on the drive here. Thats the first time drivig morning/evening I didnt see any deer moving


----------



## outdoor_m_i_k_e

That happened quick. Heard footsteps in the brush heading towards me. Stood up, grabbed my bow, and had a doe come from the west, pass 15 yards behind me, and head across down into that bottom. She never slowed down, and she stayed in thick brush. No shot


----------



## outdoor_m_i_k_e

Slow morning....shouldnt have had Venison chili with habenaros for dinner last night. Time to go home. Lol.

Will regroup, double check the wind, and head up to the farm for the rest of the day. Not ideal weather, but who knows. Maybe see a buck or 2


----------



## Intrepidoutdoors

Just read this whole thread. Never hunted Iowa but now I'm itching to go there! Sounds like you're going to have an awesome rut this year. Good luck


----------



## downfloat

Same here just read it from the beginning. Thanks for sharing mike, exciting story keep it up. Good luck in the coming weeks! Subscribed for sure!


----------



## outdoor_m_i_k_e

Intrepidoutdoors said:


> Just read this whole thread. Never hunted Iowa but now I'm itching to go there! Sounds like you're going to have an awesome rut this year. Good luck


Thanks! It should get good pretty quick!!


----------



## outdoor_m_i_k_e

downfloat said:


> Same here just read it from the beginning. Thanks for sharing mike, exciting story keep it up. Good luck in the coming weeks! Subscribed for sure!


Thanks, appreciate it!


----------



## outdoor_m_i_k_e

Well, managed to fall asleep for about 2 hours. Just pulling out of the driveway to head to the farm now. Be there in an hour, unload the quad, and head back in deep on the propeety. Its overcast, mid 60's. Not ideal, but its the end of October. Anything can happen, especially the area of the farm im going to.


----------



## dlawrence1

I look forward to the updates!


----------



## Joshmack

Fun read thanks Mike!


----------



## outdoor_m_i_k_e

Wow, what a change in weather. Quad is loaded up, im just headed in. Its probably 55 degrees with a cool NW wind....perfect! The ride here, crop fields are about 85% down now. Looks a lot different. Will be in the stand soon!


----------



## outdoor_m_i_k_e

Still 1/2 mile from the stand. Standing here watching a young buck push a doe around about 150 yards away.


----------



## outdoor_m_i_k_e

Made it on stand cleanly. Wind is perfect. Temps are perfect. Pulled the card out of my camera that is close, and looked at the small screen to scan through the pics. Lots of antler pictures since the last time I was in here. Dont know exactly what, or what dates/times until I get home, as the small camera screen doesnt show much detail, but bucks are definitely moving through. Hopefully a big one comes past this evening


----------



## outdoor_m_i_k_e

Shouldnt have worn only 1 layer. That 12-15 NW wind is brutal!


----------



## outdoor_m_i_k_e

Buck!


----------



## outdoor_m_i_k_e

He was a shooter. Big wide heavy buck. Never slowed down.


----------



## outdoor_m_i_k_e

Another buck! 2 tr old 9 pt


----------



## outdoor_m_i_k_e

Take that back. Hes the young 10 i posted pics off with half his tines busted


----------



## outdoor_m_i_k_e

Ohhhh How much I love 330am wake ups. . . . (Sarcasm). . . Just checking weather updates and getting things around. Its 49 degrees right now. Supposed to be 68 today. Warm, but should make for a nice day in the stand.


----------



## The Doob

Get used to it Mike, I'm in my 60's and it is a regular occurrence now, whether I like it or not

P.S. - thanks for this thread, one of the things I look forward to this early in the morning


----------



## outdoor_m_i_k_e

Well, was up before my alarm clock, so I should be organized....but im not. Forgot my long bow, lunch, and release. Luckily I have a back up release, and an apple in my truck,so the day is not over.

Everything unloaded, going to head in in 10 mins or so. This spot is easy access, probably only a 15 min walk from the time I jump off the quad. 
Didnt see a deer on the drive up this morning. Warmth and wind have to play a roll in that Im guessing. Its blowing 15 out of the S. Not a warm wind, but could be worse. Update from the stand once daylight hits


----------



## outdoor_m_i_k_e

The Doob said:


> Get used to it Mike, I'm in my 60's and it is a regular occurrence now, whether I like it or not
> 
> P.S. - thanks for this thread, one of the things I look forward to this early in the morning


Glad you are enjoying it! Its a lot of fun to do every year!


----------



## outdoor_m_i_k_e

Had a small 1.5 yr old buck in front of the four wheeler on the way in. He couldnt figure out how to get out of the way, so he stayed right in front of me for about 100 yards. I finally pulled into my spot and he just stopped and looked at me. 


.
Nothing since daybreak yet.


----------



## outdoor_m_i_k_e

Youngbuck


----------



## outdoor_m_i_k_e

Another young buck. They are getting bigger at least.ha


----------



## outdoor_m_i_k_e

Just rattled in a small buck


----------



## outdoor_m_i_k_e

And a doe apparently


----------



## outdoor_m_i_k_e

Small buck was from one direction, and doe was from a different. Both came before i set the antlers down


----------



## outdoor_m_i_k_e

Might have to switch stands in a bit. Wind is 18-22, gusting 30. The tree I am in isnt exactly alive...making for an interesting ride


----------



## outdoor_m_i_k_e

2 deer. 1 a doe for sure, other looks bigger but its head is behind trees


----------



## outdoor_m_i_k_e

Well looks like im riding out the wind in this stand. The doe, doe fawn, and button buck all just bedded down 40 yards away


----------



## bounty hunter

bait pile


----------



## outdoor_m_i_k_e

bounty hunter said:


> bait pile


I was thinking the exact same thing!


----------



## outdoor_m_i_k_e

Perfectly illustrates deer behavior. The adult doe is in the open, wind at her back, facing down into a big valley, so she can smell anything behind her, and see the whole valley, and the 2 young ones are actually curled up sleeping under a log. With I could get a picture, but the zoom on my phone isnt working well with the brush between them and I.


----------



## outdoor_m_i_k_e

Clueless to my existence.


----------



## outdoor_m_i_k_e




----------



## outdoor_m_i_k_e

They are all standing and looking in one direction now


----------



## outdoor_m_i_k_e

They wandered off about 20 yards and laid back down


----------



## outdoor_m_i_k_e

2 more does


----------



## outdoor_m_i_k_e

That little buck found another doe! Grunting and chasing like crazy all over the ridge


----------



## outdoor_m_i_k_e

Another doe


----------



## outdoor_m_i_k_e

Doe down the ridge to the west blowing like crazy. Must be at a buck, i have 2 does within 20 yards of me and they are fine.


----------



## outdoor_m_i_k_e

Deer everywhere around me


----------



## outdoor_m_i_k_e

Well, after forgetting my lunch, and only eating an apple all day. . . It sure is nice to come home to a Crock Pot full of meat and potatoes! 

What a day. Cant beat that for the first all day sit of the year. The mid day was pretty slow, but those does kept me entertained. Watching them bobbing their heads sleeping on and off for most of the day was pretty cool. 

Tonight, I have absolutely no idea how many deer I saw. I was covered up with deer at last light. There was 1 small buck chasing does around me, and I could hear other deer running around on the ridge top grunting. Im assuming it is all young guys, as every older deer I have seen thus far, hasnt really been interested in does yet. Its heating up for sure, but it hasnt broken wide open just yet. 

I need to re-check the weather. Last I saw when I checked earlier, it is supposed to be NE winds the next 2 days, then switch to W all day Thurs. I hope the Thurs forecast is right, but I hope tomorrow and Wed is wrong. I have 1 possible stand for a NE wind, and Im not even positive it will work. Going to check Topos/aerials to confirm tonight. Ill likely get in there in the morning and try it. Its farther down the ridge in the Big timber. A lot of deer came from that direction this evening anyways, so as long as the wind doesnt screw it up, it should be good. 

Its also supposed to be warmer tomorrow. They are saying 72. Hopefully that doesnt happen, but we will see.


----------



## outdoor_m_i_k_e

Im messing around trying to embed videos in here. To add a bit more than just photos, but I use Vimeo, nor youtube. Ohub isnt real clear, so here is a link. 

.
This is tonight at dark. This doe kept blowing at the small buck chasing her. They would chase, then stop, she would blow for a few mins, then back to chasing. It went on for a while. Didnt alarm any of the other deer around, they just watched the madness.


----------



## outdoor_m_i_k_e

54 degrees this morning. 6mph NW wind. wind is changing to N around 8am, then to NE shortly after that.


----------



## bounty hunter

good luck!!!


----------



## outdoor_m_i_k_e

Deer all over. Will update when it gets lighter. Changed locations last minute


----------



## outdoor_m_i_k_e

Signal isnt that great, but heres where im at


----------



## outdoor_m_i_k_e

Deer all around me


----------



## outdoor_m_i_k_e

Shooter buck! Pushing does. 50 yards off, i can see his G2's split at the bases. Hes big


----------



## bounty hunter

GET EM


----------



## outdoor_m_i_k_e

Another buck. 10 pt. Not a shooter


----------



## outdoor_m_i_k_e

2 does


----------



## outdoor_m_i_k_e

2 bucks fighting in the creek bottom. Cant see them, but they are going at it


----------



## outdoor_m_i_k_e

3 more bucks aboveme on the hilltop. 2 scrapping, a bigger one watching


----------



## outdoor_m_i_k_e

A 4th buck just came in, buck roared at the other 3 and pushed them all off. Crazy sound


----------



## bounty hunter

You hunting at the zoo? lol


----------



## baber

This thread is awesome, love following it.

Do you specifically have to be a resident? Would a person who owned a couple hundred acres in Iowa, but maintains residency in another state be able to get the same tags?




outdoor_m_i_k_e said:


> You get 2 general buck tags. Have to choose what specific season for the tags(archery, early muzz, shotgun, late muzz). I chose archery and late muzz. (Cant pick both for the same season).
> 
> Then, if you are a landowner with a certain amt of land, and it qualifies, you can get an additional Land owner buck tag.
> Doe tags are by quota per county, and I dont think ever sell out in the counties I hunt


----------



## outdoor_m_i_k_e

baber said:


> This thread is awesome, love following it.
> 
> Do you specifically have to be a resident? Would a person who owned a couple hundred acres in Iowa, but maintains residency in another state be able to get the same tags?


Thanks! 
No, you have to reside here. Doesnt matter how much land you own here..they are very strict about it as well, take it very seriously.

.
Stand is moved. That stupid doe stayed laying there at 32 yards, and watched me take my stand down and walk away. She never moved. If it wasnt 70+ degrees, i would have shot her.

. I moved about 50-60 yards. Saw almost every buck come through this area this morning at one point or another. I dont have much for shooting lanes, a lot of small branches in the way..need a pole saw , and i wasnt going to make a bunch of noise. Found a scrape down here about the size of a car, so i moved my camera to it. Much better tree. 3 trees bunched together, and im in the middle. A lot more cover. Wind is blowing straight out of the East, which isnt ideal. Hopefully it moves more North


----------



## walleyerick

Good Luck Mike, keep the updates coming, love reading your adventures.


----------



## baber

I figured that was the answer, bummer as I can't move out of Michigan. Guess I'll have to continue to slum it on my lease in IL.

Like I said, love the thread and check it many times per day, keep it up.




outdoor_m_i_k_e said:


> Thanks!
> No, you have to reside here. Doesnt matter how much land you own here..they are very strict about it as well, take it very seriously.
> 
> .
> Stand is moved. That stupid doe stayed laying there at 32 yards, and watched me take my stand down and walk away. She never moved. If it wasnt 70+ degrees, i would have shot her.
> 
> . I moved about 50-60 yards. Saw almost every buck come through this area this morning at one point or another. I dont have much for shooting lanes, a lot of small branches in the way..need a pole saw , and i wasnt going to make a bunch of noise. Found a scrape down here about the size of a car, so i moved my camera to it. Much better tree. 3 trees bunched together, and im in the middle. A lot more cover. Wind is blowing straight out of the East, which isnt ideal. Hopefully it moves more North





outdoor_m_i_k_e said:


> Thanks!
> No, you have to reside here. Doesnt matter how much land you own here..they are very strict about it as well, take it very seriously.
> 
> .
> Stand is moved. That stupid doe stayed laying there at 32 yards, and watched me take my stand down and walk away. She never moved. If it wasnt 70+ degrees, i would have shot her.
> 
> . I moved about 50-60 yards. Saw almost every buck come through this area this morning at one point or another. I dont have much for shooting lanes, a lot of small branches in the way..need a pole saw , and i wasnt going to make a bunch of noise. Found a scrape down here about the size of a car, so i moved my camera to it. Much better tree. 3 trees bunched together, and im in the middle. A lot more cover. Wind is blowing straight out of the East, which isnt ideal. Hopefully it moves more North


----------



## outdoor_m_i_k_e

Thanks guys!

Well, should have brought my sunglasses and thermacell....not ideal. If this East wind keeps up into the late afternoon, I will have to bail. Its supposed to switch to North, but we will see.


----------



## obeRON

You at the farm or public ground today?


----------



## outdoor_m_i_k_e

On the farm. Travel corridor 
.
Well, got about a 30 minute nap in, until I was rudely interrupted by 2 rutting squirrels, who decided to climb my tree. Not sure what reaction was better...mine,or that of the 2 squirrels when they woke me up.

.
Thank goodness for safety harnesses, I nearly tested mine out!


----------



## outdoor_m_i_k_e

Doe


----------



## outdoor_m_i_k_e

Just kidding. Lone button buck


----------



## outdoor_m_i_k_e

Well, i screwed that up. Did a rattling sequence, laid the antlers down, hit the grunt tube a few times, and saw antlers through the brush. He must have came racing in, but he saw me move. He high tailed it back where he came from. He was up wind, but i never got a good look at him through the brush. Just saw white antlers


----------



## dlawrence1

Loving this rut activity!


----------



## outdoor_m_i_k_e

Main frame 12 pt! Has mass but no tine length..


----------



## outdoor_m_i_k_e

That deer was really cool. Big enough for me to pick up my bow when I first saw him. He looked like a 4.5 year old. As I said, main frame 12. He was really heavy, but no tines longer than about 5-6 inches.


.if i quit posting before dark, its because my phone died. My back up phone charger/battery is dead. Apparently i forgot to charge that, so im not sure if my phone will make it alp the way until dark. If that happens, ill poat a quick update from the truck before going home


----------



## outdoor_m_i_k_e

Young buck!


----------



## outdoor_m_i_k_e

Doe


----------



## outdoor_m_i_k_e

Goinf to start picking off squirrels pretty soon.....


----------



## outdoor_m_i_k_e

Young 9 pt


----------



## bounty hunter

Hmmm


----------



## outdoor_m_i_k_e

That 9 just made a scrape about 40 yards from me


----------



## bounty hunter

Vandalism is not tolerated


----------



## outdoor_m_i_k_e

Thatsalright. He must have gotten dirt up his nose or something. He just stood there sneezing for about 3 minutes straight!!


----------



## outdoor_m_i_k_e

Buck grunting just over the hill from me


----------



## outdoor_m_i_k_e

Recap when i get home


----------



## outdoor_m_i_k_e

Young and confused...


----------



## outdoor_m_i_k_e

Well, that was a fun day! The evening turned out a lot slower than the morning, and I am contributing that to the mid 70 degree weather this afternoon. Not much wind, and warm temps, I didnt want to move either. I think I am going to try to get in there one day at mid day with a pole saw, take 20 minutes, trim some stuff, and get back out of there. That spot I moved my stand to should be a top notch spot, but I dont want to take any chances of not getting a shot it the opportunity arises. I dont know what the buck ended up being just before dark. Never saw him. I could just here him grunting up a storm just over the hill, probably 40 yards to my North. Never showed himself though. 

Although this is only my 2nd all day sit, it seems like the last week I am seeing more and more older deer on their feet on a daily basis. I saw a lot of 3.5 and 4.5 year olds today. 2 bucks that were 5.5 and for shooters. I saw a heck of a lot of bucks today, and right off the top of my head, I dont think I have seen the same buck twice this entire fall so far. I will have to go back through my log, but I bet I have seen close to 30 different bucks on this property this year, including camera pictures. I can imagine its only going to get better in the next week as well. 


Speaking of future, Tomorrow is a bust for me. Not looking forward to taking off a day of hunting right now, since it is the rut, But I dont feel quite as bad about it because its supposed to be mid 70's again, NE wind all day, and we have storms moving in tonight. Supposed to storm late tonight and all day tomorrow. Have some things to take care of, some appointments, and a big delivery that I cant let sit on my deck while Im gone. . I also need to go back out to that public land that is close, pull my camera card, and take a set of sticks out. I left my brand new $25 bow hanger in the tree the last time I hunted there. Only used the dang thing twice, so Im going back for it! If the storms happen to die off in the evening, I will just take my bow and sit there. NE wind is perfect for that spot. Depends on how heavy the rain is though.

Thursday on the other hand is looking amazing. . . Im REALLY excited about Thursday. Hopefully the forecast stays true, but it is supposed to be a high of 60, and a West wind the entire day. . . If that holds up, Im heading into my #1 spot, and Bucky the Decoy is coming with me. I cant wait to see what happens with that! 

As always, I will keep you all updated!

Also want to thank everyone for tagging along. I cant believe we are averaging around 1k views a day the last 2 days. This thread/blog is a heck of a lot of fun to do, and Im glad I get to share my hunts!


----------



## QDMAMAN

Lots of fun being along for the ride!


----------



## outdoor_m_i_k_e

Its going to be a last minute decision whether or not Im going to actually hunt tonight on public. Storms on and off, and they are supposed to pick up again in the next 30 minutes. Will be out there no matter what to pull my camera card, will keep you updated.


----------



## outdoor_m_i_k_e

Looks like I most likely will be good on hunting this afternoon. The rain is getting better, and will probably slow up/stop enough by the time I get out there. Camo is in the dryer right now, just about to hand wash my harness, and will be hitting the road. Gotta hang my stand, pull the camera card, check pics, and the evening public land hunt will be on. Going to have to pull my stand back out of there this evening, as Ill be back up on my farm tomorrow, so will be a busy day of hanging, hunting, and removing things.


----------



## Skibum

Great stuff Mike!


----------



## outdoor_m_i_k_e

Stand is up, card pulled, and Im sotting now. Not real high hopes for tonight. There were only about 25 pictures on the cam. There was a doe moving through at 530 last night, and small bucks almost every evening at the same time. A young 10 pt included. Anything can happen, since its November, but Im not sure where all the does went. There were a bunch consistently on camera, and now just 2 moving through every now and then. Im guessing the young bucks are pushing them around, changing their patterns. This will likely be the last time I hunt this particular spot. When I hunt public again, I will move somewhere else. It just sets up easy to hunt here. Anyhow, I will keep you posted. By the looks of the pictures, should be around 530 when deer start moving


----------



## QDMAMAN

outdoor_m_i_k_e said:


> Stand is up, card pulled, and Im sotting now. Not real high hopes for tonight. There were only about 25 pictures on the cam. There was a doe moving through at 530 last night, and small bucks almost every evening at the same time. A young 10 pt included. Anything can happen, since its November, but Im not sure where all the does went. There were a bunch consistently on camera, and now just 2 moving through every now and then. Im guessing the young bucks are pushing them around, changing their patterns. This will likely be the last time I hunt this particular spot. When I hunt public again, I will move somewhere else. It just sets up easy to hunt here. Anyhow, I will keep you posted. By the looks of the pictures, should be around 530 when deer start moving


Mike, I assume you carry a card reader with you in the stand? Which one?


----------



## outdoor_m_i_k_e

Grunting and brush breaking.cant see them but they are close


----------



## outdoor_m_i_k_e

Went crashing away. No idea . Never saw the deer. They stayed in some thick stuff. Never popped out in front of me.buck chasing a doe I assume by the sound of it.


----------



## outdoor_m_i_k_e

QDMAMAN said:


> Mike, I assume you carry a card reader with you in the stand? Which one?


No, I dont own a card reader. This spot, its close enough walking in(400 yards), that I walk in, hang the stand, pull card, then go back to the truck to change, andcheck the pictures. I bring my laptop with me. I dont like leaving my computer in my truck, so I usually wait until I get home to check cards. Only bring it in situations like this where Im going to hunt and want to see what was here the last few days, or if Im up at the farm and pulling a ton of cards.


----------



## outdoor_m_i_k_e

Young buxk


----------



## outdoor_m_i_k_e

2.5 yr old 8 pt. Just wandering. Didnt really look like he was on a mission


----------



## outdoor_m_i_k_e

That 8 pt just came back by. This time mouth wide open, nose to the ground


----------



## outdoor_m_i_k_e

Well, i gotta imagine any doe around should be flushed out soon...that little buck is back again..


----------



## outdoor_m_i_k_e

Another small buck...wrong gender tonight


----------



## outdoor_m_i_k_e

A herd of 1.5 yr olda heading my way(3 of them)


----------



## outdoor_m_i_k_e

Well, I cant say that it wasnt an eventful sit. . .Not quite the same as hunting private ground, but cant complain about the way it went. Ended up being 5 bucks total, 0 does. All young bucks, including that 8 pt that I saw 3 different times. Got my stand out of there, and Im really excited about tomorrow.

Supposed to drop to 41 tonight, and although it is still supposed to be 69 tomorrow(they changed it of course), I have perfect winds to hunt my best stand on the creek bottom on my farm. I will be hauling the decoy in with me early in the morning, and setting him up for an all day sit. Should be an interesting day. Im really looking forward to seeing what happens with the decoy. I know there will be plenty of bucks moving through there, Im just hoping a big one shows up.

Try to keep up with me tomorrow, because it should be a busy day in here!


----------



## josheupmi

Goodluck!!! Get some sleep, you have a long day!


----------



## outdoor_m_i_k_e

josheupmi said:


> Goodluck!!! Get some sleep, you have a long day!


Thanks! Yeah, it will be a long day, but I dont know how much sleep I am going to get. . . It is November. . . in Iowa. . . and Im going in to one of my best stands. . . Excited isnt even the word.


----------



## Hunting18

outdoor_m_i_k_e said:


> Thanks! Yeah, it will be a long day, but I dont know how much sleep I am going to get. . . It is November. . . in Iowa. . . and Im going in to one of my best stands. . . Excited isnt even the word.


Good luck. It is very hard to keep up with how many deer you see in one sit... I'm sure my work would not be impressed if they new how much time I spent on this thread...


----------



## outdoor_m_i_k_e

Hunting18 said:


> Good luck. It is very hard to keep up with how many deer you see in one sit... I'm sure my work would not be impressed if they new how much time I spent on this thread...


Well, hopefully tomorrow will be one of those days that is hard to keep up with! Sometimes, it seems I cant even keep up typing updates out as fast as I am seeing deer. Making these all day sits go by super fast. 


On that note, I think I am going to take a different seat cushion with me tomorrow. I dont know if its just because Ive only done 2 sits, and my butt isnt used to it yet, or what, but they are killing me already. Several years ago, I bought a "hunt comfort" seat. Best $50 I have ever spent on deer hunting. I am not sure if I have just worn it out, and need to replace it, or what. Il going to try a different one tomorrow, and see what happens. Hopefully its just the cushion, and not my body, because it will be a long season if thats the case.


----------



## outdoor_m_i_k_e

Just headin out the door. 40 degrees out, and they have changed the wind forecast since last 10pm night. I will keep an eye on it throughout the morning, but if what they are saying now holds up, I will have to move stands around noon. Hopefully that doesnt happen, but we will see.


----------



## bounty hunter

good luck


----------



## outdoor_m_i_k_e

Its been a bad morning. Idk whats going on with me this year, but mornings arent my thing apparently. Im going to make this in a couple posts. First, hit a deer on the way here...well, 2 of us hit the same deer. Everyone was ok, luckily my truck sits tall.


----------



## outdoor_m_i_k_e

Deer


----------



## outdoor_m_i_k_e

So, that put me behind a bit. Was a doe by the way.....got here, couldnt find my decoy....looked around ,found it. Farmer must have moved it to get to some stuff.....get it put together, strapped on the quad, and head in....parked the quad, decoy is missing an ear...


----------



## outdoor_m_i_k_e

Whatever....its starting to get grey light already....i start walking in with everything...decoy body in one hand, head in the other...pack strapped on my back, bow strapped down.......get part way, crest the hill to come down to the bottom, see a deer running.....damn....go about 10 more yards, and see a giant set of antlers about 50 yards away....i mean giant....


----------



## bounty hunter

Your last name isn't Tyson is it?


----------



## outdoor_m_i_k_e

I slowly set down the body of the decoy, while holding up the head(antlers on). Thinking maybe i can trick him. Pull up binos, confirm in a split second that he is a big shooter, and slowly unhook my pack, and lay it down..all while holding the decoy head up. Unhook my bow, and the buck is actually walking towards me...


----------



## outdoor_m_i_k_e

I try to get my release out, get it, get it on, and the buck stops. 40ish yards. I grab my grunt tube and hit it softly. He starts walking to me...


----------



## outdoor_m_i_k_e

10 pt staring down my decoy right now


----------



## outdoor_m_i_k_e

He didnt want to commit. Just walked away.....

Anyways, so the buck is walking to me, get to where I guess is 30 yards....obviously at some point, i have to put the decoy head down....i go to set it down, and bump the body with the head.....deer is gone before i know it...

So its really late at this point...hit the bottom and see another buck push a doe right past my stand. They never saw me. He looked like a good buck, but i cant be positive what he was


----------



## outdoor_m_i_k_e

Heres my view right now


----------



## outdoor_m_i_k_e

Oh, almost forgot.... Couldnt find the stakes for the decoy, so im using screwdrivers


----------



## outdoor_m_i_k_e

Young buck chasing 3 does around on the hillside i walked in on


----------



## outdoor_m_i_k_e

Doe


----------



## bounty hunter

Too wake up and see a booner take off with your decoy in his rack would be golden lol


----------



## outdoor_m_i_k_e

Doe


----------



## outdoor_m_i_k_e

She is staring down my decoy.....still...


----------



## outdoor_m_i_k_e

She wants to be spooked by the decoy, but she keeps coming back. Haha
Entertaining to watch her get downwind, try to smell it. Stomp, run off, and come back to it.


----------



## outdoor_m_i_k_e

bounty hunter said:


> Too wake up and see a booner take off with your decoy in his rack would be golden lol


Im not sure how i wouls feel about that. Lol


----------



## outdoor_m_i_k_e

I cant believe how still it is today....and hot and sunny as well, but i bet the wind hasnt hit 3mph all day. Its 66 degrees right now.

Just climbed down, and moved Bucky. Moved him over on to a small rise that i didnt see this moening. Make him a bit more visible. 

Also pulled the card on the camera that is right by my stand. A quick flip through showed at least 3 really nice bucks. Not positive exactly how old, until I get home and look on a bigger screen, but every card pull, bucks are getting bigger which is great.
I also moved the camera to a scrape. Theres a big scrape, and abunch of rubs. Its right where I had the camera last year...

Think they like this tree?

.


----------



## outdoor_m_i_k_e

Buck!


----------



## outdoor_m_i_k_e

Young 8 pt. Cruising mouth open until he saw my decoy. He retreated about 20 yards, looked at it, then snuck away tail between his legs


----------



## outdoor_m_i_k_e

Bow in hand. Hes comin my way


----------



## outdoor_m_i_k_e

Right over his back! He ducked hard! Coyote by the way, not a buck. Would have been clean,but he was a little jumpy about the decoy. Actually had a doe come running by tail up. I was hoping it was a buck following her, not a coyote.


----------



## outdoor_m_i_k_e

Looks like wind should be good enough to stay here the rest of the day. Looking forward to the evening. My decoy is sleeping here. Im not dragging that stupid thing all the way back out of here tonigjt


----------



## bounty hunter

Napping again?


----------



## outdoor_m_i_k_e

Well, ever since I said the wind looks good for the rest of the day....its turned to crap.


----------



## outdoor_m_i_k_e

bounty hunter said:


> Napping again?


Nap time didnt happen. That young buck, doe and coyote happened. I should have taken one after that, but then I figured its already getting into the afternoon, might as well stay awake the rest of the sit


71 degrees and sunny. Perfect for a nap, but I guess Ill just take one tomorrow


----------



## outdoor_m_i_k_e

Im surrounded by about 30 turkeys. Should have bought a tag


----------



## bounty hunter

Go to wallmart n get a tag n gravey


----------



## outdoor_m_i_k_e

2 deer coming. Sun in my face but i think they are does


----------



## outdoor_m_i_k_e

Make that 3


----------



## outdoor_m_i_k_e

Young buck following the 3 does


----------



## outdoor_m_i_k_e

A 4th doe just came running out of the woods


----------



## outdoor_m_i_k_e

Buck trailing!


----------



## outdoor_m_i_k_e

It was the young 10 pt with all of thetines on his left aide busted. He was grunting, mouth open, pushing her around. Theycame past me about 10 yards


----------



## outdoor_m_i_k_e

Smallbuck


----------



## rollin stone

Awesome thread. Just found it, read the whole thing. You're living many of our dreams. Thanks for sharing. And of course congrats to you for making your dreams come true. Good luck with your quest. I truly admire your dedication and perseverance.


----------



## outdoor_m_i_k_e

Doe with her mouth open


----------



## outdoor_m_i_k_e

Here comes the buxk looking for her


----------



## outdoor_m_i_k_e




----------



## U of M Fan

outdoor_m_i_k_e said:


>


He has some potential. Nice buck


----------



## outdoor_m_i_k_e

bassman00 said:


> Just started reading your adventure, very nice! I ( like many others on here) have a quest for mature deer and love the chess match. I haven't hunted Iowa yet but received permission to hunt 1,800 acres in VanBuren and Davis county. Can't wait for my points to get up. Good luck buddy.


Thanks! Its a whole other world out here, thats for sure.


----------



## outdoor_m_i_k_e

beer and nuts said:


> Saw this scenerio a few times in Missouri....one end of the farm would have a couple hot does and every buck it seemed was there....other end buddies would see ziltch. You may have had a couple hot does on other side!


I think that is part of it. To be honest, I do think there were a couple hot does back there, which is why the sits were so hot for a few days, but that part of the farm is so far from this one, that I think there have only been 2 bucks that I have ever seen/had pictures of on both parts. I know they travel a long ways, but there are also definitely more deer back deep where I was.
I think it made a difference yesterday, since that timber wasnt too far away. This big timber is a whole different herd of deer for the most part.
Seems after this morning, there is a hot doe in here, so we will see what happens the rest of the day. I jist checked my cam card here, and im still getting night time pics of the older bucks.
Seems its still the young ones chasing. The bucks are starting to get older, but I dont think a lot of the mature ones are fully chasing rightnow.

Also, these conaistent aouth winds, and warm days arent making it any easier for me to hunt. As in, Im likely going to be bringing a couple more stands up in the next few days, and move them back to the back of the farm. I just dont have a lot of sets for South winds, and wasnt expecting this much of it. Gotta adapt I guess.


----------



## outdoor_m_i_k_e

U of M Fan said:


> He has some potential. Nice buck


Yeah, hes a good looking buck. About 3 more years and he will probably be really nice! Haha.


----------



## outdoor_m_i_k_e

Just ate lunch, well, what was left that I didnt eat at 9am....nap time. Hopefully I get awaken by the grunts of that 200", following a doe by me.


----------



## outdoor_m_i_k_e

This weather is really frustrating. Its 71. Im in a t shirt,and still almost too warm. Sunis beating down on me, not a cloud in the sky.


----------



## spartansfan

outdoor_m_i_k_e said:


> This weather is really frustrating. Its 71. Im in a t shirt,and still almost too warm. Sunis beating down on me, not a cloud in the sky.


Nearly identical weather in southern michigan. It's frustrating for ducks and deer. 2nd straight year where the first week of November has been like this.


----------



## U of M Fan

outdoor_m_i_k_e said:


> This weather is really frustrating. Its 71. Im in a t shirt,and still almost too warm. Sunis beating down on me, not a cloud in the sky.


That blows!!! I'm on vacation next week and the forecast doesn't look too much cooler for us. A lot of days in the 60's which is better that 70's but not much better.


----------



## outdoor_m_i_k_e

spartansfan said:


> Nearly identical weather in southern michigan. It's frustrating for ducks and deer. 2nd straight year where the first week of November has been like this.


Its just not as fun....i know it doesnt completely stop the deer. I shot a buck in Iiwa in 2014, at 1pm, when it was mid 70's. Just makes it much more difficult, and keeps deer off their feet more. Next week is supposed to be 60 every day, so better, but still not NOV weather....

I couldnt imaging trying to duck hunt in this. Saw 2 trucks and boats this morning on the way here.


----------



## outdoor_m_i_k_e

U of M Fan said:


> That blows!!! I'm on vacation next week and the forecast doesn't look too much cooler for us. A lot of days in the 60's which is better that 70's but not much better.


Yeah. I think we may have a couple days next week in the 50's, but mostly around 60. Maakes these 12 hr sits seem even longer!


----------



## outdoor_m_i_k_e

Spent the last hour looking at aerials. I think i have an idea.......mid day tomorrow, a stand is going up, specifically for these south winds....back in "the fingers" about mid way between the 2 good spots I was hunting....looks good from the aerial, and from what I can remember from the little bit of time I walked through there last year. Will be a real PITA to walk in to, but could be worth it


----------



## outdoor_m_i_k_e

Little bit of a load on my bow hanger


----------



## outdoor_m_i_k_e

Pack of yotes howling no more than 100 yards away on one side of me, and a couple hundred in the other direction


----------



## outdoor_m_i_k_e

Alright, that was a bust. 2 days in a row. These temps are killing me. As of tonight, I have logged over 60 hours in 4 stands just this week, and I skipped out Tuesday. 

I have a plan in place though. It involves sleeping in tomorrow. (past 4am anyways). Im going to get my camo and other items washed in the morning, enjoy my morning, then go out and hang a stand, and hunt it the rest of the day. Still supposed to be 65 tomorrow, which is better than the last 3 days. I need to get in and get something set up where I can hunt these South winds back in deeper on the property. I dont want to burn out the Big timber stands, plus, I know deer are(were) chasing and moving back there. Im going to do some drawing on an aerial, and post it here to show you what I am thinking/planning.


----------



## outdoor_m_i_k_e

Alright, heres my idea. . . Both should work in theory. Its hard to get into too much detail, without topos, but this is a general run down. . . Blue spots are current stands(have hunted both, the one on the left is the one I moved the other day about 60 yards). 
Yellow lines are high ridge points. The high points on the bottom of the map are much higher than the other. 

Red areas are the 2 I will look into. . the one on the bottom will be a royal pain to get into, because of hills. It will be more of a workout walking in to that stand than any other stand in my life. . . As I said, hard to picture without topo's. The other one will be much easier to access, but It will just be deer cruising that creek bottom. Less deer coming past than the top one, but should still be good buck travel. I will make that final call tomorrow when I get out there. Going to look at some more aerials tonight and see what I can come up with.


----------



## jayzbird

outdoor_m_i_k_e said:


> Little bit of a load on my bow hanger


Nice bow! I have its twin , except mine has camo limbs. How far are you comfortable shooting with it?


----------



## outdoor_m_i_k_e

jayzbird said:


> Nice bow! I have its twin , except mine has camo limbs. How far are you comfortable shooting with it?


Great bow! I absolutely love it. I had 2 of them, the other camo, but recently sold it. I regularly shoot out to 60 with it, but wouldnt take a shot over 40 with it on a deer. I do intend on hunting western in the next few years, so I will extend that out there longer, but for now, it works great for me. I absolutely love shooting this bow!


----------



## shanny28757

Just for scale, how wide is the creek bottom where you are setting your new stand?


----------



## outdoor_m_i_k_e

shanny28757 said:


> Just for scale, how wide is the creek bottom where you are setting your new stand?


The distance between the 2 red marks is probably close to 250 yards wide.


----------



## outdoor_m_i_k_e

Confusion ensued this morning,until I remembered finally that it is daylight savings time. Headed north now to put that stand up and hunt the rest of the day


----------



## outdoor_m_i_k_e

I think this may be my new favorite stand! This place looks prime. Left all my camo, my bow and pack at the base of my tree, took the quad out of here to park it and walk back in, and saw 1 doe rightby my stand when i walked back in. So much deer sign down in here. Really looking forward to getting in here tomorrow morning. Signal isnt geeat down in here, but ill try to keep updated as the day continues today


----------



## outdoor_m_i_k_e




----------



## outdoor_m_i_k_e

Turkeys are back


----------



## outdoor_m_i_k_e

View into the creek bottom


----------



## outdoor_m_i_k_e

Words of advice.....when its 70 degrees, pay very close attention to what boots you grab on the way out the door...800 gram thinsulate is the wrong pair.


----------



## outdoor_m_i_k_e

Right idea, wrong deer


----------



## outdoor_m_i_k_e

Doe coming differentdirection


----------



## outdoor_m_i_k_e

Small buck following her


----------



## outdoor_m_i_k_e

Doe


----------



## outdoor_m_i_k_e

Shooter buck


----------



## outdoor_m_i_k_e

Hes pushing the doe around 75 yards away. Big 10 pt


----------



## outdoor_m_i_k_e

They finally moved off


----------



## outdoor_m_i_k_e

That was more than exciting for about 10-15 minutes! I glanced up, and saw a doe on the hillside about 75 yards out. The direction I came in from. She was casually feeding in the pasture grass, and was looking behind her every once in a while. I was just waiting for him to pop out. I knew he was there. She was actually working towards me. I heard something, so turned to look in the creek bottom, and when I looked back, I could just see him completely sky-lined on the hill. My heart started racing immediately, seeing that he was a big deer. Pulled up the bino's, and got a good look at him. His body resembled a horse. He was huge. He was a clean racked 10 pt, and had everything. . Width, Height and mass. He kind of pushed the doe around a little bit, and she eventually turned away from her original path, that would have brought them to me. I watched them for about 10-15 minutes out on that hillside, before they finally disappeared from my view. 

Ill be right back in that tree in the morning. I talked to a neighboring land owner tonight, and he said he has been seeing the same movement. Good movement in the mornings, and most of the afternoon stuff is happening right before dark. Im looking forward to getting in there tomorrow morning. With that stand being in a pretty severe bottom, the wind has to be perfect. Not just direction. I noticed that right before dark, the wind died down, and it started swirling down there. Im going to have to be careful, and not blow the place out. Tomorrow is supposed to be a high of 65, and South winds again. 8-10mph. I will hunt the morning, and see how it goes. If the winds start swirling at all, Im going to bail out of there and move to a different spot. No point in messing things up all day long.


----------



## bounty hunter

Well tip him over and find out..Or I will have to watch the Michigan stories of real nice 5 pointers lol


----------



## outdoor_m_i_k_e

Doe just walked off. 8 pt walking about 10 feet behind her. No idea where the 9 went


----------



## outdoor_m_i_k_e

The 9 just went running past me in the direction they went.


----------



## outdoor_m_i_k_e

Lone doe


----------



## outdoor_m_i_k_e

Buck!


----------



## outdoor_m_i_k_e

False alarm....well, its a buck..an 8 pt. Little guy


----------



## Bomba

Mike, what was the hunting pressure like on this farm before you took it over?


----------



## outdoor_m_i_k_e

A buddy just texted me from KS, and just had a mid day mid 130's buck cruise past him


----------



## outdoor_m_i_k_e

Bomba said:


> Mike, what was the hunting pressure like on this farm before you took it over?


Pressure was nada. Landowners son shotgun hunted it, and 1 neighbor hunted it a little bit. Id say I have probably hunted more here this fall than it has been hunted, as far as hours in the woods


----------



## outdoor_m_i_k_e

North wind is howling now!


----------



## outdoor_m_i_k_e

Young buck


----------



## outdoor_m_i_k_e

Iowa monster


----------



## outdoor_m_i_k_e

No joke, a button buck is working an existing scrape...


----------



## outdoor_m_i_k_e

Hes still there. Slowly filling up the card on my camera thats pointed at that scrape...


----------



## outdoor_m_i_k_e

Really nice 9 pt workin that sxrape. Looks to be 4.5 from what i can see through the brush.


----------



## bounty hunter

Do you eat these real old deer or donate them?


----------



## outdoor_m_i_k_e

Hmmm....


----------



## outdoor_m_i_k_e

bounty hunter said:


> Do you eat these real old deer or donate them?


. I have meat in the freezer, and several doe tags, so probably donate. I wouldnt be afraid of eating one though, even an old mature buck


----------



## outdoor_m_i_k_e

2 does


----------



## snortwheeze

outdoor_m_i_k_e said:


> Hmmm....


I need to move to Iowa!


----------



## outdoor_m_i_k_e

2 does still browsing in front of me


----------



## outdoor_m_i_k_e

Coyote just busted a buck and 2 does out. Saw him coming, changed arrows,but he wouldnt commit to coming my way


----------



## outdoor_m_i_k_e

Coyote ia chasing a doe across a hillside. Full sprinting after her


----------



## outdoor_m_i_k_e

Hunting18 said:


> Get em, with bow or camera...


Camera gets put away immediatly when i see a big buck! Id love to shoot that deer. Hopefully he comes back


----------



## outdoor_m_i_k_e

Just put an arrow through a coyote at 12 yards. Saw him coming, had time to switch arrows out, and mouth squeeked him in


----------



## outdoor_m_i_k_e

Doe


----------



## snortwheeze

Surprised ya see any on the phone so much , wtg on the coyote.
Put down the phone and tell us the story of the stud when he's on the ground. Good luck


----------



## outdoor_m_i_k_e

3 more yotes.....same scenario, 12 yards. Full draw and the dang thing stopped behind branches


----------



## outdoor_m_i_k_e

Another coyote comin


----------



## outdoor_m_i_k_e

Should have brought a rifle today. 1 sitting in the creek bottom, and 3 more playing next to it. Trying to call them in. Pretty much ruins the deer hunting for the evening


----------



## outdoor_m_i_k_e

Different direction, just watched a yote catch a turkey. They make a LOT of noise


----------



## outdoor_m_i_k_e

3 main parts to tonights storyline...."last light" ."big buck", and "full draw".. Recap in a bit


----------



## outdoor_m_i_k_e

snortwheeze said:


> Surprised ya see any on the phone so much , wtg on the coyote.
> Put down the phone and tell us the story of the stud when he's on the ground. Good luck


Hey now, Keepin the updates comin as they happen! Trust me, when I see antlers, the phone doesnt come out until I see if its a shooter or not.


Turned out to be an exciting hunt. Drew my bow 3 times tonight. twice on coyotes, shooting one of them, and once on a good buck just before dark.

The pack of coyotes finally left, and it was that magic last 10 minutes before being too dark to see anything. Saw a doe go busting through the creek bottom, and a buck not far behind. Got the binos up, trying to get a look at him. Could see he was a shooter. She led him in a big circle, and they disappeared in the timber about 100 yards away from me. . . A minute or 2 later, I hear deer coming, and look through the timber to see the doe coming straight for me. I immediately picked up my bow, and drew back. She came right past me, and stopped 15 yards from my stand. The buck wasnt far behind her, and I followed him with my pin right behind his shoulder as he trotted past at 10 yards. Never stopped for me. Never hesitated. I mouth grunted, then again louder, then again louder, and finally yelled "hey" at him in my last window. He never even acknowledged that I was there. . Kept going pushing that doe. .He was a beautiful clean 10 pt. Just a perfect looking deer.

The walk out, and four wheeler ride out, there were deer everywhere. I counted at least 6 that I saw in the moon light just on the walk to the quad on the ridge top.

As usual, going to check wind, and make a decision where Im going to go in the morning.


----------



## snortwheeze

Good luck in the morning, what exciting hunts you have man !! Way to go with the yote. Sounds like ya need to carry a 17 with ya to the stand too ! (If legal) 

My uncle shot three squirrels last year with his 17 during muzzleloader then managed to kill a 7 point 15 minutes after. With all the deer you've got around i wouldn't think a few pokes with the 17 would hurt all that much. Like said ( if legal ) damn coyotes


----------



## josheupmi

I thought I was gonna see a sweet pic tonight, great reports. Your thread is to addicting...lol. thanks for sharing Mike


----------



## obeRON

I know you state you are hesitant on posting trail cam pics online but have you got any pics of these shooter bucks (not asking for them to be posted)? More just wondering are you hunting known specific bucks. Care to throw a score out at the big buck with trashy bases that you saw tonight?


----------



## outdoor_m_i_k_e

snortwheeze said:


> Good luck in the morning, what exciting hunts you have man !! Way to go with the yote. Sounds like ya need to carry a 17 with ya to the stand too ! (If legal)
> 
> 
> My uncle shot three squirrels last year with his 17 during muzzleloader then managed to kill a 7 point 15 minutes after. With all the deer you've got around i wouldn't think a few pokes with the 17 would hurt all that much. Like said ( if legal ) damn coyotes


Not legal here. Cant even carry a concealed sidearm with a permit during bow season. . . I will get my time. I plan to go out targeting coyotes this winter with a rifle. They are everywhere out here, and no one calls to them or really hunts them, so its not as difficult as a lot of other places to hunt them. 



josheupmi said:


> I thought I was gonna see a sweet pic tonight, great reports. Your thread is to addicting...lol. thanks for sharing Mike


Haha glad you are enjoying it! Hopefully that picture comes soon!


obeRON said:


> I know you state you are hesitant on posting trail cam pics online but have you got any pics of these shooter bucks (not asking for them to be posted)? More just wondering are you hunting known specific bucks. Care to throw a score out at the big buck with trashy bases that you saw tonight?


For the most part, Im not hunting any specific bucks. There are a few from last year(that I posted before) that I would love to see. I think I have only seen 1 of them so far. . The one I had the encounter with on the ground walking in with the decoy. The rest, hard to say where they are at. As far as current pictures, I am not even sure what specific bucks are on the cameras. I have 3 cards with pictures on them that I have not went through on my computer, that I have pulled in the last week. I generally pull a card if close to a stand I am hunting, and it doesnt impact the location to swap it out, but during the rut, I dont pay too much attention to cameras, because bucks are so sporadic. I do have some shooters on camera, but not many. Ive seen more shooters on the hoof than I have on camera. 
If I had to guess, Id say that buck with the trash today was probably low/mid 160's.


----------



## Wallywarrior

Brother killed this one in southwest Iowa Sunday night:










Seem to be pushing pretty hard this week. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## outdoor_m_i_k_e

Wallywarrior said:


> Brother killed this one in southwest Iowa Sunday night:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seem to be pushing pretty hard this week.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I saw that picture on a different site. Great buck! I would have to agree that this week is when it is all happening. Hardest chasing I have seen this season was today.


----------



## ReeseHunter

Ok just read this whole thread and all I can say is wow!! I am now a subscriber and will be glued to this. So much better than the LFTS threads here!! Good luck tomorrow!!


----------



## Hunting18

Did you sleep in today??? No updates as of yet...


----------



## wannabapro

Ha ha! You know you have a good thread when we are harassing you for updates at 8 am! 

One time I have a nice 14 pt run by me three times trailing or liking for a doe. Twice I stopped him with a mouth squeak or grunt in range but both times behind a tree. The third time he came by I yelled "deer!" And he hit the breaks and looked up at me but he was in the clear that time.....


----------



## outdoor_m_i_k_e

Haha no, didnt sleep in! Went down in to the big funnel that I had the 7 yard encounter eith that 8 pt last week. No service down there. Saw a good buck pushing a doe around 8am, coulsnt be sure if he was a shooter or not, they chased around for 5 minutes out on an open bottom 60 yards away. After that, had several younger bucks cruising, and a few does. 

.
I just got down and climbed the hill out of there. Wind changed, and should stay consistent the rest of the day, so Im walking to a different stand. Should have at least something for signal down there. Still trying to make up my mind which stand to go into.


----------



## outdoor_m_i_k_e

Saw 2 bucks while walking to this stand. Both were nose down, oblivious to the rest of the world. Young 8 and young 10.

Wind is perfect direction. Not so perfect gusts. Blowing SW 20, gusting 30.


----------



## snortwheeze

Hold on to your hat !!!


----------



## outdoor_m_i_k_e

Doe


----------



## outdoor_m_i_k_e

snortwheeze said:


> Hold on to your hat !!!


I almost wish i wasnt strapped to this tree! This one is alive at least.

Saw that doe coming, and for some reason, she decided to try to jump a huge pile of logs/brush. Only about 10 yards from me. Huge crash and tumble. She fell on her back after rolling through it, got up, and just looked around for a few mins, then wandered off.

Heres a photo of the stuff she tried going through


----------



## snortwheeze

Hahaha, would've been hilarious. Hopefully a buck will follow , probably not the same path though


----------



## outdoor_m_i_k_e

66 degrees and sunny


.


----------



## outdoor_m_i_k_e

Spike just chased a doe past me


----------



## outdoor_m_i_k_e

3.5 yr old 10 pt just headed past me nose to the ground


----------



## outdoor_m_i_k_e

Another 10 pt. Different direction. Young guy though


----------



## bigbucks160

outdoor_m_i_k_e said:


> I almost wish i wasnt strapped to this tree! This one is alive at least.
> 
> Saw that doe coming, and for some reason, she decided to try to jump a huge pile of logs/brush. Only about 10 yards from me. Huge crash and tumble. She fell on her back after rolling through it, got up, and just looked around for a few mins, then wandered off.
> 
> Heres a photo of the stuff she tried going through


Would have loved to seen that!!


----------



## outdoor_m_i_k_e

So much for that consistent wind. The last 30 mins, its been blowing out of the N


----------



## outdoor_m_i_k_e

Doe


----------



## outdoor_m_i_k_e

Oh......my.....god......jist had 2 shooter bucks at 30 yards at the same time.....had a clear shot too at both. Didnt take it. And the nights not over yet


----------



## dlawrence1

So it's dark, no update, must be a shot taken!!??


----------



## outdoor_m_i_k_e

THAT was an exciting 20 minutes. . . . . holy hell. . . These deer are going to give me a heart attack before the season is over. 

Standing up, as it was the last 1 1/2 hrs of daylight, and I glance down, and see a lone buck walking out of the creek bottom, (coming right through the funnel from bigger timber). I see that he is a big buck. Pull the binos up, and sure enough, shooter. He is an absolute stud of an 8 pt. I think it may be the one I saw get his butt kicked a couple weeks back. he is heading away though. I grunt. . he doesnt hear me. I hit it again louder, he stops. . . He is looking up into the timber I am in. . . He wags his tail, and starts walking away. I grunt, he stops. I snort wheeze at him, and nothing. . . he starts walking again. . By this time, he is 60-70 yards away, through trees. I quick dig in my bag, grab the antlers, and start to hit them together softly, then a little louder. He stops, and is intrigued now. I snort wheeze. All of a sudden, I hear brush breaking in between us, in the thick creek bottom. I look down and see a big shooter 10 pt working parallel to me in the bottom. I put the antlers away, and hit the grunt tube. He perks his ears up, but doesnt stop, or even look. I look back up, and the 8 is gone. I quickly scan the area, and no sign of him, so I figured he must have dropped in and is heading to me as well. . . 


The 10 keeps going away from me, and I see him turn up the creek bank, and climb it about 50 yards away. . . . He's committed. . . . He gets to the top, and pauses. He is looking around. The timber where I was is somewhat open, with just some brush along the edges. As he is standing there, I now see the big 8 coming the same direction. . . .

The 10 starts walking towards me, as the 8 climbs the bank. . The 10 turns at 30 yards, and walks out into a big shooting lane. . . . and stops. . . I have my bow in hand, and am looking at him broad side. . He has no clue I am there, or anything is up. . . The big 8 is 20 yards behind him. . . . I hold off, because I wanted to shoot the 8. . . The 10 finally steps through after about 30 seconds, and I see the antlers of the 8 coming to the same spot. . . I draw my bow. . . . . .He hits the opening and stops at 30 yards. . . I take one last glance up, just to be sure it is the same buck before I shoot, and I see that his left g3 is cleanly broken off at the main beam. . . . I let my bow down. . . He stands there for several seconds and then turns and walks off following the 10 pt. . . .Both of them out of my life. . . 

Had he not broken that tine, I would have shot him. It was a bit stressful having that 10 stand there at 30 yards for so long, and then passing both bucks in the end, but I am not upset with my decision. Sure made for an exciting sit!


Last I knew, tomorrow is supposed to be NE winds all day. . . . today was 66, its supposed to drop to 36 tonight, and then a high of 53 tomorrow. I cant hunt anywhere in that creek bottom on NE winds, so I will probably go into the Big timber. Im going to go into a stand that I havent hunted yet, further down one of the ridge lines. Ill double check winds tonight, and plan accordingly.


----------



## josheupmi

Holy ****, I thought that was all she wrote. Goodluck tomorrow


----------



## wannabapro

Wow. Cool night!


----------



## Bowhunt

Can I come out and just shed hunt with you?


----------



## droptine989

Bowhunt said:


> Can I come out and just shed hunt with you?


Can I come out and sit with you to film for a week lol


----------



## outdoor_m_i_k_e

Holy crap i am in the mix today..


----------



## bounty hunter

I just want to smack a young one 3-1/2


----------



## outdoor_m_i_k_e

3-5 seconds after those bucks started fighting, a doe came running in from that direction. She stared towards them and blew about 8-10 times. Idk what the bucks were. They were 50 yards away and i could just see flashes of bodies and antlers


----------



## outdoor_m_i_k_e

Absolutely freezing. Its 44 degrees, and a 20 mph north wind. Going to be a long day on top of this ridge


----------



## outdoor_m_i_k_e

Young buck


----------



## outdoor_m_i_k_e

Bad pic because of lighting, but an awesome mid day 10 pt just came by
.
.


----------



## snortwheeze

Cant wait to see the buck you DO shoot !


----------



## Bomba

snortwheeze said:


> Cant wait to see the buck you DO shoot !


Alot of you guys will be disappointed when he shoots a lesser racked 6yr old because he's after an old deer. not necessarily the one with the biggest rack.


----------



## outdoor_m_i_k_e

Bomba said:


> Alot of you guys will be disappointed when he shoots a lesser racked 6yr old because he's after an old deer. not necessarily the one with the biggest rack.


That 11 pt from this morning fits that to a T. Not an impressive rack at all. In fact, ive seen some 3.5 year olds with bigger antlers this season. But an old, neat deer. Resembles a cow walking through the woods.


----------



## outdoor_m_i_k_e

Another 10 pt. Real nice 4.5 year old


----------



## bounty hunter

What does age have to do with it?


----------



## outdoor_m_i_k_e

Well. Unfortunantly, just got a text that i have reached my data limit. Will update when i get home, after i call the phone company.


----------



## snortwheeze

I myself like old gnarly deer so i wont be disappointed in any deer he decides to shoot. His call, not mine. **** i would've shot ten times by now !!


----------



## bounty hunter

Let the old guys breed


----------



## outdoor_m_i_k_e

Alright, well I guess Im not out of data. . . my cell provider has no idea why I got that text message. . . 

Anyways. . . The evening was not nearly as interesting as the first half of the day. Had a small buck chasing a doe all over the woods around 5pm, and saw 2 more before the coyotes moved in at 530. . . And you guessed it, I put an arrow through another coyote. . . I think I am more looking forward to getting the rifle out in Dec to coyote hunt than anything. . 

Today was frigid. . . That 20mph N wind had me shivering literally every second of the day. Ill be more prepared tomorrow. Wasnt expecting it to be quite that cold after it being 66 yesterday. Oh well.


----------



## outdoor_m_i_k_e

bounty hunter said:


> What does age have to do with it?


Age is what I am going for on this property. I prefer to try to challenge myself to shoot an older deer. Its tough to go out and shoot a deer that is at least 5.5. I may end up eating my tag at the end of the year, but that is fine with me. I like the idea of letting the deer herd mature, and let older bucks breed. It doesnt work for everyone, and I dont expect anyone else to have the same goals as myself. I figure that I have this lease for a Minimum of 3 more seasons, and I want to see what I can turn the property into by letting as many younger bucks walk. . . . I mean, some of these 4.5 year old 150" 10 pts that I am letting walk, I could easily shoot. . but in my mind, I see that if I shoot him, then there is no way he can possibly grow. Even if he does grow, then out wits me next year, and goes down hill(antler size) after that, it will still be more of a trophy to me to take him later in life. . . 

Just my opinion, and my way of wanting to hunt this farm. I understand not everyone will agree with me, and I dont expect them to. . . 

Side note, I am not opposed to shooting a 4.5 year old that is an absolute giant. I dont think my self control is good enough to let a 4.5 year old walk by if he is a world class deer. . . That may not happen, but there are 4.5 year old deer in Southern Iowa that gross well over 200" every year. . ..


----------



## outdoor_m_i_k_e

Did pull my card from the cam by that stand, and heres a better picture of one of the bucks that came by me today. Out of all the bucks I saw today, not 1 deer walked in front of the camera. . Thats why I dont rely on cameras during the rut.


----------



## outdoor_m_i_k_e

And here is another one that came by


----------



## outdoor_m_i_k_e

Its 27 degrees this morning. . . . .I am officially breaking out the IWOM. Not going to have another day like yesterday.


----------



## bounty hunter

Good luck


----------



## Joshmack

Get em Mike!!!


----------



## outdoor_m_i_k_e

Doe coming. I love deer in grey light


----------



## [email protected]

outdoor_m_i_k_e said:


> Doe coming. I love deer in grey light


Sure as heck looks like the day to kill something out there bud, frost is abundant finally,my favorite kind of morning!


----------



## outdoor_m_i_k_e

Just saw the flash of a buck chasing a doe full speed about 50 yards away.


----------



## outdoor_m_i_k_e

[email protected] said:


> Sure as heck looks like the day to kill something out there bud, frost is abundant finally,my favorite kind of morning!


Ohhh yeah! Thank god for this IWOM. I am nice and toasty. Its a picture perfect morning!


----------



## outdoor_m_i_k_e

Bobcat


----------



## outdoor_m_i_k_e

Young buck chasing 3 does right by me


----------



## outdoor_m_i_k_e

Another young guy coming to check out the commotion


----------



## outdoor_m_i_k_e

3 bucks just ran by chasing different does


----------



## outdoor_m_i_k_e

Apparently in on the wrong ridge this morning(same stand as yesterday). Saw 2 good looking bucks chase does across some pasture and up onto the next ridge over. Crazy deer movement and chasing this morning so far.


----------



## outdoor_m_i_k_e

2 more does


----------



## outdoor_m_i_k_e

A young guy chasing a doe


----------



## outdoor_m_i_k_e

Slowed right down. I think there are a couple hot does in here though, so its just a matter of time until the right deer walks in front of me...unfortunantly, time is not something I have a lot of left


----------



## outdoor_m_i_k_e

Doe....looking behind her


----------



## dlawrence1

Care to tell me what IWOM is?


----------



## obeRON

dlawrence1 said:


> Care to tell me what IWOM is?


Google is a great tool:

http://iwomouterwear.com


----------



## outdoor_m_i_k_e

Nothing behind her yet....hmm


----------



## outdoor_m_i_k_e

Nap time


----------



## Skibum

I get buck fever just reading your posts Mike. Great stuff.


----------



## outdoor_m_i_k_e

Alright, well. . . Un-interesting day, very interesting evening. . . . 

That buck. . . Im still trying to figure out whether or not I should have shot him. . . Several people I have talked with it about, not one of them said I shouldnt have shot. I person said borderline. . At the end of the day, its just like the last few borderline deer. . I didnt pick up my bow when I first saw the deer, so Im not going to worry about it, or kick myself. I had a ton of time to watch him from 60 yards away, but it wasnt until he got inside 30, and then 8 yards until I realized that I maybe should have my bow in my hand instead of my camera. Had he came back by, I likely would have sent an arrow his way. Oh well, that's the way it goes. . . Making me feel better about my decision is the 10 pt that came in later following a doe. He made the first one look small. . . Definitely an awesome deer. Crab claws on both sides, wide like the first buck, but his tines were all of 12" tall. Clean 10 pt. Havent seen that buck before. I would have recognized those crab claws. . . 

The doe he was following came trotting up, and down the trail at 8 yards that the first buck took. I though for sure he was going to follow. He started heading my way, and at 30 yard(facing me) I drew. . I was on the backside of the tree, waiting for him to clear some brush, and walk by. He decided he was going to drop in the creek bottom at the last minute, and take that route. . . .Ok, Not a big deal. . I have an opening that will put him 25 yards between the creek bank and a down tree. . Its like a gradual ramp for deer. I figured for sure he was just trying to cut the doe off. . . Nope. . . He took a left, went around that tree, and just walked straight away down in the creek bed. Not even caring about his doe. . . .Bummer. I let my bow down, hung it up, and started shaking. . . That was a big deer, and it was so close to happening. . . .Another day I guess! 


Anyways, tomorrow there will not be a morning hunt. I think my back is fine with that, but the main reason is I work with and for way too many people from Seattle, and I am a Patriots fan. . That game starts in 10 minutes, and I am going to be fully engulfed in it. Theres no way I will be waking up at 330am after this game. Ill probably end up on the phone half the night no matter the outcome. 
Will update tomorrow on what my plans are. . .Last I knew, SW winds again, so I will probably go right back to tthat same stand.


----------



## ReeseHunter

Go PATS!!!!!!!


----------



## outdoor_m_i_k_e

ReeseHunter said:


> Go PATS!!!!!!!


Damn right!


----------



## bounty hunter

Day off?


----------



## outdoor_m_i_k_e

Morning off, yes. . .


----------



## Bomba

bounty hunter said:


> Day off?


:lol::lol: Poor Mike, guys calling you out now for not reporting..


----------



## outdoor_m_i_k_e

Bomba said:


> :lol::lol: Poor Mike, guys calling you out now for not reporting..


Haha There will be updates later today when I head back North to hunt. It was a long night last night!


----------



## outdoor_m_i_k_e

Alright, heading back North. . . Taking the 12ga. and a box of steel shot with me. Not great conditions, but its sunny, 60 degrees. Going to check about a dozen ponds on other parts of the property where Im not deer hunting, and see if I can scare up a duck or goose. Not positive where Im sitting this afternoon, as winds are weird today. . . Hot weather moving in. . . The next 3 days are supposed to be 68, 69, and 70. . . . Absolutely horrible for mid Nov deer hunting. . . Oh well. Guess I will be taking a cooler with me the next few days.


----------



## outdoor_m_i_k_e

Didnt even see a bird, so Im going deer hunting. Heading in now


----------



## outdoor_m_i_k_e

Saw a young buck on the way in. He wasnt too worried about me. Bounded about 40 yards, stopped and watched me walk by him.


Im in the same stand as yesterday. NW winds. Not absolutely perfect, but so far they seem to have more W in them. That works out well. Possibility of getting winded by a couple deer, but bucks shouldnt be coming from that direction. Still perfectly huntable without ruining the set.


----------



## bounty hunter

Wake up


----------



## outdoor_m_i_k_e

bounty hunter said:


> Wake up


Oh im plenty awake. Watching squirrels fight, and waiting on deer. This is the time it started breaking open last night, so hopefully something happens soon


----------



## bounty hunter

Im actually in my garage feeding them


----------



## outdoor_m_i_k_e

bounty hunter said:


> Im actually in my garage feeding them


How do you get deer to come in your garage? 

Wind switched about 20 mins ago. WNW. perfect. Just dont know where the deer are yet.


----------



## bounty hunter

patience...but was on a Ontario hunt driving around and an old woman walked out of her barn with a nice 10 point following her with the bucket of corn


----------



## outdoor_m_i_k_e

Young 8 cruising


----------



## bounty hunter

How far is he away from you. ?


----------



## outdoor_m_i_k_e

Doe


----------



## outdoor_m_i_k_e

bounty hunter said:


> How far is he away from you. ?


He paralleled me at 48 yards


----------



## outdoor_m_i_k_e

Speaking of waking me up.....mid day button buck just wandered by


----------



## outdoor_m_i_k_e

2 deer just worked through thr timber about 50 yards away.


----------



## outdoor_m_i_k_e

Down to the last power hour....its warm and nothing is happening


----------



## outdoor_m_i_k_e

Young buck. Pretty sure this guy hasnt slowed down all of November. I see him at least 1-2 times every sit in this timber


----------



## outdoor_m_i_k_e

Same young buck again.


----------



## outdoor_m_i_k_e

SLOOOOOOOOOOOOOOW! Thats what today was. . . . . After talking to a few buddies in the area, I am not the only one who had these results today. . . Its a safe bet that its full lock-down time around here. . . . A lot of doe fawns, button bucks, and 1.5 yr old bucks. . . The 9 pt earlier this morning was a borderline shooter. He was scent checking, and wouldnt stop for me to make a final decision. . . 


I know I said I have chores to do, and wind coming in Thurs-late friday, but Im stubborn, and I just dont want to give up yet. . . . On the drive home, I made the decision that I am going back out in the morning. I will just hunt the morning, then come home and get chores done. . . Even though tomorrow is another 70 degree day, I just cant bring myself to stay out of the woods when I know there are good deer around. . Even if I go out and dont see squat, Id rather do that then stay home, sleep in and wonder what I missed. . . . Soooooo, back at it in the morning until probably 10ish, depending on deer activity. Calling for SE winds, and 40 tonight.


----------



## downfloat

Good luck mike! Know ur time and effort will pay off soon. Enjoy your posts and updates!


----------



## outdoor_m_i_k_e

Ended up not going this morning. . . Woke up at 330, and the weather was complete crap. Rain, and windy. So I went back to bed. Of course, when I woke back up at 8, it was beautiful and sunny, but oh well. Im just trying to knock out these house chores. I will try to see if I can get out this afternoon, but if not, it wont be until Sat morning, as this wind is only getting worse for the next couple days.


----------



## Hunting18

I have no idea how you do so many all day sets in a row. I did two in a row and can't hardly move. They would have to medi vac me out after the amount of time you spend in the woods.


----------



## Bomba

Hunting18 said:


> I have no idea how you do so many all day sets in a row. I did two in a row and can't hardly move. They would have to medi vac me out after the amount of time you spend in the woods.


I'm sure it's a little easier knowing that he is in IOWA, land of the giants.


----------



## Hunting18

Bomba said:


> I'm sure it's a little easier knowing that he is in IOWA, land of the giants.[/QUOTE
> 
> True, I may feel a little better if I was seeing deer!


----------



## outdoor_m_i_k_e

Hunting18 said:


> I have no idea how you do so many all day sets in a row. I did two in a row and can't hardly move. They would have to medi vac me out after the amount of time you spend in the woods.





Bomba said:


> I'm sure it's a little easier knowing that he is in IOWA, land of the giants.


I never did all day sits in MI, but always have when hunting out of state. MO, KS and IA. Over the years, Ive had so many good encounters in all hours of the day, that it is worth it.

After this many in a row, I start taking ibuprofen in the morning. My back is killing me by the end of the day from being on stand. I do stand a lot as well, usually 4 hrs a day minimum, depending on deer movement, but they still get long. IMo though, its more mental. . . As far as the physical part(have to put a company plug here), A few years ago, I bought "hunt comfort" treestand seat. . . .Best money I have ever spent on hunting. . .They are around $50, but worth it. I have actually finally sat in mine so much that it is worn out, but I will be getting another one. It is almost a "gel" type seat. Makes sits a lot easier.

Taking today off of hunting has actually gotten to me. . . I have been flat out busy all day getting chores done, but cant stop thinking about what I missed in the woods today, even if it was nothing. . . Looking forward to getting back out. Going to check the weather and see when the wind is moving in. Im hoping I can hunt in the morning, but not high hopes right now.


----------



## outdoor_m_i_k_e

Just checked, and we have S winds that are supposed to hit 25 mph about 10am(sustained), 28 by noon with gusts to 40. Only supposed to drop to 51 tonight, but I may just try to get back out in the morning and hunt until the wind gets crazy.


----------



## outdoor_m_i_k_e

Well, its blowing like crazy, as expected. . . Interesting to see what my stands look like by Sat when it finally dies down(supposed to die down to 22-25mph on sat). No hunting tomorrow because of wind, and its killing me, but better to be safe than sorry. Dont want to have to use that SPOT emergency beacon. Really looking forward to seeing what the wind does on sat, to see where I am hunting for my last sit of November.


----------



## outdoor_m_i_k_e

Well, what a weather change from the last few days! Yesterday(and previous days) it was 72 degrees. Today, a high of 44. Damaging winds all day today and tonight. 24 degrees tonight, and a high of 39 tomorrow. Going to still be blowing 20-25 tomorrow, but I will be on stand all day long tomorrow. Hoping to see if I can get it done on my last day of hunting for a few weeks.

Sure glad I dealt with the leaves in my yard. . . 35-60mph winds didnt ruin that at all(sarcasm)


----------



## wannabapro

Get 'er done!


----------



## outdoor_m_i_k_e

Snow coming down right now! Going to be a chilly day tomorrow! Ive not been this excited about a following days hunt all season long!


----------



## josheupmi

outdoor_m_i_k_e said:


> Snow coming down right now! Going to be a chilly day tomorrow! Ive not been this excited about a following days hunt all season long!


Knock em dead!!!


----------



## Hunting18

62 here with 20-30mph winds. Gusts up to 50mph tomorrow. Looks like I'll be sleeping in tomorrow. Good luck to you Mike!


----------



## outdoor_m_i_k_e

josheupmi said:


> Knock em dead!!!


Thanks! Hopefully I can make it happen! TV guys always do on the last day right?! I should be able to! LOL



Hunting18 said:


> 62 here with 20-30mph winds. Gusts up to 50mph tomorrow. Looks like I'll be sleeping in tomorrow. Good luck to you Mike!


Thanks! I think you guys get hit with the same weather we do about a day later than us. . . Or so it seems this fall that has been whats happening. I dont think you will get the wind quite as bad, but still wont be ideal hunting weather.


----------



## ReeseHunter

We are all pulling for you bud. And yes if you are like the TV guys it will be the last hour of the last day. Then you can say (with one eye looking at the camera and the other looking god knows where) "folks give me a minute" lol. Good luck bud!!


----------



## outdoor_m_i_k_e

Going to be a long day brrrr...


----------



## Kennybks

I'm initiating a 14 hour drive this morning Mike. I'll be thinking about you today, get it done. Be safe friend!


----------



## outdoor_m_i_k_e

Its light enough now to type. I made a last minute stand change this morning. Instead of going back to my favorite deep bottom, im in the big timber. Looking for 2 specific bucks. Depending how the rest of the morning goes, ill eithrr stay here or move to that bottom


----------



## outdoor_m_i_k_e

Young buck


----------



## outdoor_m_i_k_e

Another young buck


----------



## outdoor_m_i_k_e

Lone doe


----------



## outdoor_m_i_k_e

Button buck now. Hes trying to make a rub lol


----------



## outdoor_m_i_k_e

Doe


----------



## outdoor_m_i_k_e

No idea where all the bucks are, but ive got does all over around me


----------



## outdoor_m_i_k_e

10 pt


----------



## outdoor_m_i_k_e

He was a pretty good buck, just not what im looking for


----------



## outdoor_m_i_k_e

Im outa here. Going to climb down and head back in to the back of the property


----------



## outdoor_m_i_k_e

If i didnt have bad luck, i wouldnt have any luck. Got out to the quad, and saw I had a flat tire. Different one than the one that was flat a couple weeks ago. Got out the fix a flat, and the can proceeded to explode. No matter how much scent killer you spray, that smell does not come off. Luckily the wind is blowing hard, and in the right direction. Still have a flat tire, but screw it. Ill deal with it tonight.


----------



## wannabapro

Yep. That sounds about right.


----------



## outdoor_m_i_k_e

That didnt take long...2 does and about a dozen turkeys


----------



## outdoor_m_i_k_e

Day of the does....3 more just came past...might have to shoot one before the day is over....(probably wont see another in range after saying that)


----------



## outdoor_m_i_k_e

Doe(out of range....here we go...)


----------



## outdoor_m_i_k_e

She worked downwind of me, and apparently isnt fond of fix-a-flat.


----------



## Wandering arrows

outdoor_m_i_k_e said:


> She worked downwind of me, and apparently isnt fod of fix-a-flat.


I was hoping you found the next great thing for deer hunting  don't feel bad I had my camouflage hanging out on the line and went to church only to come back and find the neighbors down the street burning couches and plastic and it happened to be a east wind


----------



## outdoor_m_i_k_e

Coulsnt help it....just arrowed a doe


----------



## outdoor_m_i_k_e

Wandering arrows said:


> I was hoping you found the next great thing for deer hunting  don't feel bad I had my camouflage hanging out on the line and went to church only to come back and find the neighbors down the street burning couches and plastic and it happened to be a east wind


Thats rough!!


----------



## outdoor_m_i_k_e

Think i saw her go down. Going to go double check in a minute, then settle back in. Its 35 degrees, so ill get her out of here later


----------



## outdoor_m_i_k_e

Well, circumstances that ill explain later, i climbed down to make sure she was dead before continuing to hunt...and she is, so im back in my stand


----------



## outdoor_m_i_k_e

Theres an 8 or 9 pt sniffing my doe. I shoulda drug her closer!


----------



## outdoor_m_i_k_e

Too young!


----------



## outdoor_m_i_k_e

He just chased 2 more does off


----------



## outdoor_m_i_k_e

Doe parade continues...2 more coming


----------



## outdoor_m_i_k_e

Make that 4


----------



## outdoor_m_i_k_e

6


----------



## outdoor_m_i_k_e

I feel like this is getting repetitive, but.....doe


----------



## outdoor_m_i_k_e

A doe just blew about 150 yards away, and within seconds, i had a large herd of deer come running through the creek bottom and right under me. Must have been a dozen deer. No idea what that was all about


----------



## outdoor_m_i_k_e

Big buxk. Feeding 80 yards away


----------



## wannabapro

Venison. It's what's for dinner!


----------



## snortwheeze

Shoooot em ! Hopefully he's the 5 year old your looking for


----------



## outdoor_m_i_k_e

Thats it!(for a few weeks anyways). The big buck I saw feeding around was indeed a shooter. . . . He made it in to 40 yards, and I had my bow in hand. He was relaxed, so I wasnt going to rush anything. He was one of the big, clean 10 pt's that I saw a couple weeks ago. . . Except this time, he had 3 tines completely broken off, so he got a pass. He was still old enough, but I wasnt going to shoot just to shoot. 

I ended up seeing well over 30 different deer today. Only 5 of which were bucks. I have absolutely no idea where all of the bucks went, but they obviously chose a different part of the farm than where I hunted. 

On to the doe. . . I saw her coming, and knew she would be passing by close to me. I grabbed my bow and drew back. She came by me , and when she hit 12 yards, I stopped her with a "mehh". She stopped and looked right up at me, as expected. The issue was, her vitals were behind a small tree. I made a quick decision, and put the pin on her shoulder, and squeezed the trigger. My arrow hit perfectly, and she turned, and bounded off where she came from. I saw her butt in the air as she tumbled, and also saw my arrow half sticking straight up out of her. 

She was slightly quartering to me, and as I said, at 12 yards. . The spot where she was, was actually down a bank a bit, so although my stand was 18ft up, she was probably 4-6 ft lower than the base of my tree. I was fully confident that my equipment would be able to make that shot happen, otherwise I wouldnt have taken it. . . In fact, I would never take that same shot on a 5.5 yr old buck. I blew through her shoulder, and her lungs were mush. She ended up laying right where I saw her tumble, 40 yards away. I gave it a bit, and climbed down to be sure. I knew there would be no blood, as high as the shot was, and I was correct. Not a spot of blood on the ground. She barely had any blood around the entrance hole. 

Enough about today, lets get to the good stuff. . .


----------



## ReeseHunter

Congrats on the doe Mike. Have a safe trip and we will all be waiting for ya when you get back!!


----------



## outdoor_m_i_k_e

This season is far from being over. In fact, this is just an "extended" break. That break takes me out of state, where I will be carrying a couple guns and a bow(just in case a WA deer or elk decided to make its way in front of me). Unfortunately for me, the 2016 Rut comes to a close. I look back on this season, and can only say that this has been by FAR, my most fun, successful season in 20 years of bow hunting(this year is year 20). I will never forget some of the things I saw this year. . . .Several fights, some giant deer, and more bucks(and deer in general) than I would have ever dreamed of seeing in one season. It doesnt compare to any other year, or place that I have hunted.

I wish I would have kept track of many things. I wish I would have kept a log for my daily hunts, as well as how many hours I spent sitting up in a tree. . . This farm is a 1hr drive each way for me. I put well over 5000 miles on my truck since Oct 5. It was worth every minute, and every mile.

Although I did not punch my buck tag, I learned a heck of a lot about this property. I dont feel like I did too bad, considering this is the first year I have stepped foot on it with a bow in hand. I will make some adjustments for some stands next year, but some will be right in the same spots. I have a feeling that things are only going to get better the next few years on this farm. Heck, even where that doe lay dead tonight turned out to be a great looking funnel. . 40 yards from my stand. .. . I had never walked that part before, as I saw this spot where my stand is. . . I have seen A lot of deer go through there from different directions though, and I will be checking it out more closely. Im excited to get out here in the spring and walk around and look for sheds.


BUT, I may be done with hunting the Rut, but my season has a long ways to go, along with my posts in this thread. I have several doe tags left, and I have another buck tag burning a hole in my pocket. This one will be for Late Muzzleloader. Im REALLY looking forward to that, especially after how warm this fall has been. It should make for some great hunting. I still have my bow tag on stand-by, although I am not positive if I will be out much to try to fill it, as there will be a lot going on in Dec. Never know though, I am not opposed to a late season bow hunt. .


Anyways, I really appreciate everyone following along. The views, replies, private messages have been more than I would have ever though this simple thread would bring. Keep in mind that it will be fired back up in December. I get back to Iowa Dec 13. I will be back on, and completely fresh and ready to spend some more time in the woods.


----------



## ReeseHunter

Great perspective. I'm sure you said it but when is late muzzy season in Iowa?


----------



## outdoor_m_i_k_e

ReeseHunter said:


> Great perspective. I'm sure you said it but when is late muzzy season in Iowa?


It opens Dec 19, and goes until Jan 10. 2nd Shotgun season goes until the 18th, and bow is closed during 2nd shotgun.


----------



## Hunting18

outdoor_m_i_k_e said:


> Close to 3 hrs, still siyting alongside the road. Not the live updates anyone(including myself) was hoping for....new business idea....towing company...


Still sitting along the road? I'm running through Stuart County Iowa right now... If I could have helped I would have. Good luck and I hope hunting with dad goes better tomorrow.


----------



## outdoor_m_i_k_e

Hunting18 said:


> Still sitting along the road? I'm running through Stuart County Iowa right now... If I could have helped I would have. Good luck and I hope hunting with dad goes better tomorrow.


Thanks! You werent far, maybe 40 mins away. Got it taken care of finally after 4 hours of sitting and waiting. 
Hope tomorrow afternoon goes better.


----------



## outdoor_m_i_k_e

Well, today was a complete write off. . . Long story short, A single locking lug nut on each tire, and No Key. . . .With some backwoods engineering, I was able to get it off, and didnt get the new one changed out and back on until 430pm tonight. . . It has been sleeting and raining since about 3, so everything is iced up! Its cold. Getting new tires put on my quad in the morning, then going to head up to the property.


----------



## outdoor_m_i_k_e

Seriously?! This is what I am supposed to go hunting in?!


----------



## ReeseHunter

Yeah have fun with that. It sure beats having to go Christmas shopping with the wife today


----------



## outdoor_m_i_k_e

Just got a full set of tires put on my quad. Eating some brunch, then headed up to the property! Hopefully get a doe down today!


----------



## outdoor_m_i_k_e

The view right now...


----------



## outdoor_m_i_k_e

6 deer so far. 2 in range right now, but one is a button buck, and one a doe fawn


----------



## outdoor_m_i_k_e

I have to imagine Antarctica might be like this..


----------



## outdoor_m_i_k_e

Baby doe


----------



## outdoor_m_i_k_e

Coyote


----------



## outdoor_m_i_k_e

Doe down


----------



## lreigler

Mike I get excited/mad/envious to read this thread every year. Keep after it and good luck.


----------



## ReeseHunter

Nice job on the doe. That view you have is awesome.


----------



## outdoor_m_i_k_e

Well, I only managed to pull 2 cams. . . Too cold to deal with cameras and stands. Of course, The following week after I left in Nov. to go back to work, there were 3-5 different shooters in daylight walking within 20 yards of 2 different stands. . . . Why wouldnt there be. . .

We ended up seeing 14 deer total tonight. 5 of them were on the walk out to the quad. . . I saw 2 does head out a couple hundred yards away. Got ready, and they came right straight to us. at about 40 yards, they stopped. . . I had them in the crosshairs, and couldnt pull the hammer back on my Muzz. I broke it open, and shut it again. . still nothing. . Did that 3 times, and finally slammed it shut, and the hammer went back. . . The deer had no idea we were there, and somehow, never saw me move, or heard me slam the gun shut. . . With them being so close, I pretty much aimed at her feet, and hit her perfect(quartering to me a bit). . . She ran/stumbled off about 40-50 yards and crashed. . .

That was for sure the coldest I have ever been. . Didnt get cold until after I shot her, and it was just my hands. . . Took 20 minutes to get them at least somewhat warm. . .

Now that that's done, Tonight is going to be busy cutting her up, and tomorrow will be relaxing, and getting stuff ready for Monday's opener. . . Monday is when my 2nd buck tag kicks in for Late Muzz season. Im looking for a big boy, and done with does.

This is the first deer I have shot with a gun in at least 5-6 years. . . I havent even taken a gun out since then for deer. . Always focused on bow.

Heres a photo I pulled off my cam today, of us pulling up through the woods. Thought it was a neat photo.


----------



## ReeseHunter

Cool photo. Truck looks great with 4 inflated tires on it.


----------



## outdoor_m_i_k_e

ReeseHunter said:


> Cool photo. Truck looks great with 4 inflated tires on it.


Drives a little better too!


----------



## outdoor_m_i_k_e

Late Muzz Season is officially here. Coffee is flowing, its 3am, Im ready to go. Still have a couple hours until we head out the door, but I couldnt sleep. All day sits for the week(in blinds). Cold today, and its supposed to warm up throughout the week. Will see what happens, but hopefully myself or my dad are able to put a big deer on the ground.


----------



## Bomba

outdoor_m_i_k_e said:


> Late Muzz Season is officially here. Coffee is flowing, its 3am, Im ready to go. Still have a couple hours until we head out the door, but I couldnt sleep. All day sits for the week(in blinds). Cold today, and its supposed to warm up throughout the week. Will see what happens, but hopefully myself or my dad are able to put a big deer on the ground.


Good luck!


----------



## outdoor_m_i_k_e

As usual, signal sucks. Waiting on daylight.


----------



## outdoor_m_i_k_e

2 young 8pts figgting in the creek bottom 100 yards away.


----------



## outdoor_m_i_k_e

Coyote just cleared the area out. Deer running everywhere


----------



## outdoor_m_i_k_e

snortwheeze said:


> You said video. Have you video all your hunts ? Be some great footage if so. **** be better than most hunting shows i watch with all that action


No, I used to, but hunting by myself, it got to be too much of a pain carrying everything in and out. Some big hills on my farm as well. I just grab video here and there with my phone. If I dont kill anything today, I will probably bring my camera out tomorrow.


----------



## obeRON

Any action for your dad yesterday or today?


----------



## outdoor_m_i_k_e

obeRON said:


> Any action for your dad yesterday or today?


He saw one big shooter yesterday, but it was too far away. Its been a slow morning for him today. Im also textig a couple others, and seems like its slow all around the area today. Warmer temps, Guessing it will be a quiet day until late afternoon hits.


----------



## outdoor_m_i_k_e

Doe


----------



## outdoor_m_i_k_e

Another doe. Sounds like deer are starting to move around the area as well. C'mon big boy....show your face...


----------



## outdoor_m_i_k_e

8 pt


----------



## outdoor_m_i_k_e

Young buck


----------



## outdoor_m_i_k_e

I got completely carried away with my binos....im staring back and forth at 12 different bucks, and 7 does....update later


----------



## outdoor_m_i_k_e

Ok, so tonight got interesting. I saw a doe pop out about 300 yards away, and head my direction. . . she was followed by 6 other does. . . They all came by me at 75 yards. Probably 5 minutes later, I see a buck pop out in the same spot. . .It was the aggressive buck from last night, and I have nicknamed him the @$$hole 8. He headed my way, and following him was 9 other bucks. . . They just kept coming out single file. All were 120-130" 8 pts with exception of 2 of them. One of those 2 was a 4.5 yr old 10 pt that was missing 4-5 tines, and his left ear is busted and drooping. He is all scarred up. The other was a very old deer. He only had 2 brow tines, and a right G2 that was bladed and about 8" long. His main beams were both broken off just above the brows. . . His face looked like a horse, and he had a huge body. Definitely a 6.5+ year old deer. 

2 more bucks came out a while later, one was a 9 pt that was probably 140", but he wasnt very old. For that size deer, his rack was actually impressive. 

I only saw 1 doe after 5pm. Heading back at it again tomorrow to see what happens. Its just a matter of time(hopefully) before something big steps out. They are around. . . .


----------



## ReeseHunter

So did you size up @$$hole a little better tonight? How old are you thinking he is?


----------



## outdoor_m_i_k_e

ReeseHunter said:


> So did you size up @$$hole a little better tonight? How old are you thinking he is?


Yes, had plenty of time to look at him. . . Hes a 4.5 year old deer. . . Just very agressive to any/all bucks. . Even the ones he is travelling with.


----------



## bounty hunter

So the 6-1/2 yr old isn't old enough to take?


----------



## outdoor_m_i_k_e

bounty hunter said:


> So the 6-1/2 yr old isn't old enough to take?


Plenty old enough, but he was also completely broken as well. 

Back out. 1 hr until shooting light. Saw a few deer on the walk in.


----------



## ReeseHunter

outdoor_m_i_k_e said:


> Yes, had plenty of time to look at him. . . Hes a 4.5 year old deer. . . Just very agressive to any/all bucks. . Even the ones he is travelling with.


Just like the men who think they are tougher than they really are, eventually he will pick on the wrong one


----------



## bounty hunter

Well weed the trouble maker out . He may be the guy busting all these other bucks up?


----------



## outdoor_m_i_k_e

8 pt and 6 does heading my way.


----------



## outdoor_m_i_k_e

5 more doea


----------



## outdoor_m_i_k_e

7 pt


----------



## outdoor_m_i_k_e

There will be more opportunities. This weekend is turning out to possibly not happen now, I cant say for sure. . . the thing about working on boats, and not being in Iowa all the time is things change. . . Ive been flying back and forth every weekend from Seattle to Iowa. . . 


BUT, if I get a couple/few people interested, we can make a plan for a weekend in March or April, and have a meet up/BBQ/shed hunt/property walk.


----------



## bigbucks160

outdoor_m_i_k_e said:


> Soooo, short notice, but im on a plane leaving.iowa.....im intending on coming back out this weekend. Ill be there late friday night, early sat morning. Planning on 12 hrs of shed hunting. Invite is open to anyone who wants to come stay with me and shed hunt for a day. Show you the layout of the property, my hunting tactics and hopefully find some antlers! Serious inquires only. Im not.charging for this. Buy your own.beverages of choice, and ill supply food.





outdoor_m_i_k_e said:


> There will be more opportunities. This weekend is turning out to possibly not happen now, I cant say for sure. . . the thing about working on boats, and not being in Iowa all the time is things change. . . Ive been flying back and forth every weekend from Seattle to Iowa. . .
> 
> 
> BUT, if I get a couple/few people interested, we can make a plan for a weekend in March or April, and have a meet up/BBQ/shed hunt/property walk.



What a great offer Mike. If it wasn't this weekend(my son is leaving this weekend to play some pro soccer over in New Zeeland) I would be there, if it doesn't happen for you this weekend Mike let me know and I will be there.


----------



## ReeseHunter

I'm booked until the middle of March but if you do something late March or early April I am very interested. Just saw on the other thread that you moved. Congrats..... I think?


----------



## snortwheeze

What an offer... Wish i could do it!


----------



## outdoor_m_i_k_e

I will start a new thread in the next week or 2 to set up a weekend. A lot going on, as Im selling my house, and moving(staying in Iowa), but I will coordinate with everyone, and the invite will be open. I will likely do a max number of people, as I will only have 2 beds at my house, but it would be a fun weekend of grilling, a day of shed hunting, and aerials, and stand locations, what the deer are doing etc. . .


----------

